# All Things Dealing With Nate The Great



## Vale_Tudo

http://www.tout.com/m/nsphwl

Dana Is PISSED



> For the first time since his abrupt exit from the UFC, former middleweight top contender Nate Marquardt has addressed the public regarding his recent firing. Because Twitter only allows 140 characters per post, “Nate the Great” was rather selective (generic and vague) in what he revealed.
> 
> “I’m sorry to all my fans and the UFC for not passing the medicals for tonight’s fight. I’m heart broken I couldn’t fight, but I will b back,” Marquardt tweeted just moments ago.
> 
> Unfortunately, no follow up messages were issued.
> 
> The Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission is scheduled to host a press conference today at 4PM ET/1PM PT to discuss Marquardt’s situation.
> 
> Just minutes before Marquardt was scheduled to weigh-in for his welterweight debut, the former 185-pounder was forced to withdraw from tonight’s main event fight with Rick Story. In true keyboard warrior fashion, the rumor mill has been running rampant with possible answers as to why the commission pulled the 32-year-old at the 11th hour.
> 
> UFC president Dana White immediately sent Marquardt to the unemployment line following the PSAC’s decision.
> 
> For those that believe the excessive weight cut was the driving force behind his unexpected exit from “UFC on Versus 4,” here is the last video interview Marquardt granted just hours before tipping the scales. In the NBC Sports clip, it appears as though he has his weight under control:


http://www.5thround.com/79805/nate-marquardt-indefinitely-suspended-had-six-weeks-notice-regarding-missing-medicals/


> Nate Marquardt Indefinitely Suspended, Had Six Weeks Notice Regarding Missing Medicals
> Written by Tom Ngo
> June 26th, 2011
> Help 5thRound.com spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> Most thought Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission executive director Greg Sirb would provide clarity regarding Nate Marquardt’s abrupt exit from “UFC on Versus 4.” Unfortunately for the curious minds that want to know, Sirb didn’t produce much information most of the MMA universe didn’t already have access to.
> 
> According to Sirb, Marquardt and the UFC were notified SIX WEEKS AGO that he had not met the necessary medical requirements to compete in tonight’s show. They gave the 32-year-old up until an hour before Saturday’s weigh-ins (3PM ET) to resolve the situation.
> 
> Unfortunately for those that were expecting Marquardt to make his welterweight debut against Rick Story, he wasn’t able to provide what the commission requested. The PSAC had no choice but to indefinitely suspend the veteran, while UFC president Dana White has opted to wash his hands complete clean with the former middleweight top contender.
> 
> “We gave him every opportunity,” Sirb told MMAJunkie. “We had given him as much leeway as we could, but obviously, when you’ve got a live event you’ve got to make a call at that time. (It’s) pretty straightforward stuff. You’ve got to meet these requirements, and there’s no ifs, ands or buts about it. Unfortunately, he did not. I felt for the kid. I really did. He knew about it, and I think he was trying.
> 
> “He’s been put on suspension. When he meets those requirements, he’ll be taken off. How long of a suspension (it will be) is up to him.”
> 
> Sirb cited Pennsylvania’s strict medical privacy rules as to why he was unable to discuss exactly what Marquardt was missing. According to Mike Chiappetta of MMAFighting, there is nothing in PSAC’s bylaws that prohibits them from disclosing a positive test drug. So it appears performance-enhancing drugs may not have been the issue.
> 
> The ball is now in “Nate the Great’s” court to try and make things right. As soon as he can produce whatever it is the commission requested a month-and-a-half ago, he’ll be allowed to compete professionally again. Regardless, his Octagon days are over.
> 
> Outside of a generic tweet earlier this morning, Marquardt and his camp have been relatively mum.
> 
> “UFC on Versus 4” takes place tonight inside the Consol Energy Center in Pittsburgh. The card’s new main event features a heavyweight scrap between Cheick Kongo and Pat Barry.
> 
> Story now faces Charlie Brenneman in the night’s co-featured contest.





> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/26/dana-white-tells-nate-marquardt-to-man-up/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Nate Marquardt failed to pass his required medical examinations remains murky, but one thing is clear: UFC President Dana White is not happy about it.
> 
> White said on the UFC Live pre-fight show on Versus that he's angry at Marquardt for failing to adequately address the issues that the Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission told him to address, and that Marquardt should come clean with UFC fans about what, exactly, those issues are.
> 
> Both White and a Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission official said they were legally prohibited from offering details about Marquardt's pre-fight medicals.
> 
> White said that the Pennsylvania commission is "the best commission in the United States," and that its privacy rules are strict, meaning Marquardt's medical issues won't be revealed unless Marquardt himself reveals them.
> 
> *"Nate Marquardt's gonna have to man up and come out and tell the world why he didn't pass his medicals," White said. "When he does that I think everybody is going to understand why he was cut from the UFC."*
> 
> White said he believes in second chances, but he doesn't expect to give Marquardt another chance.
> 
> *"I think it's pretty clear to the fans and everybody else that I'm pretty disgusted with Nate Marquardt. He's been cut from the UFC, he won't fight in the UFC ever again," White said. "Bottom line is, what Nate Marquardt's thing is, it's bad enough to be cut from the UFC."*
Click to expand...




> Nate Marquardt admitted Tuesday that his Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission suspension, which caused him to miss his scheduled main event with Rick Story on Sunday in Pittsburgh and led to his subsequent firing from the Ultimate Fighting Championship, stemmed from an issue with testosterone replacement therapy.
> 
> Marquardt appeared with manager Lex McMahon on “The MMA Hour” with Ariel Helwani and stated he had gone on therapy last August. He was on it for subsequent fights with Rousimar Palhares in Austin, Tex., Yushin Okami in Oberhausen, Germany, and Dan Miller in Newark, N.J.
> 
> “I told the UFC and the commissions and went through the whole process,” said Marquardt. “I have to take responsibility. I was the one fighting. My doctor wasn’t fighting. I messed up. There were things I should have done. For whatever reason, I have to take responsibility.”
> 
> More From Dave Meltzer
> Will Bader chase Ortiz from the UFC? Jun 29, 2011
> Friendly advice made Marquardt a welterweight Jun 24, 2011
> 
> Nate Marquardt's testosterone replacement therapy-related suspension is more complex than appears at first glance.
> (Getty Images)
> At issue is the use of testosterone replacement therapy by mixed martial artists. There are legitimate medical reasons this therapy would be needed if an athlete naturally produces a low level of testosterone.
> 
> But every TRT case – for which UFC middleweight contender Chael Sonnen has also gotten into well-documented trouble – brings questions about its abuse. Long-term usage of steroids in a sport where steroid accusations are plentiful often lead to low testosterone levels. The goal of such therapy is getting testosterone levels back to normal.
> 
> In theory, such therapy should not result in higher than normal testosterone levels – which is what Marquardt was tested for – because very high levels would indicate TRT usage for performance-enhancing reasons rather than restoring natural levels.
> 
> A tearful Marquardt answered all Helwani’s questions, other than not giving actual numbers in the test results. He and McMahon said that Marquardt has tested within allowable levels in recent days, but it was too late to get cleared for the fight. They are hopeful this will allow his suspension to be overturned and perhaps get his job back with UFC.
> 
> UFC president Dana White could not be reached for comment Tuesday. On Sunday’s Versus television broadcast, White was clearly agitated with how things went down, said Marquardt would never fight in UFC again and called upon Marquardt to come clean publicly about the situation.
> 
> White has a history of making absolute statements, such as somebody will never fight again with the promotion, only to later change his mind. Even in Sunday’s interview, White said he believes in second chances because people are all human and everyone makes mistakes.
> 
> Marquardt was aboveboard with both the New Jersey and Pennsylvania commissions, and said he also had informed UFC of his usage prior to his fight with Okami. When UFC runs in Europe, because no athletic commissions there govern MMA, it uses Marc Ratner, the former head of the Nevada commission and currently the UFC’s vice president of regulatory affairs, and he performs the role of a commission in regulation and drug-testing fighters.
> 
> Ratner could not be reached for comment. Nick Lembo, the legal counsel for the New Jersey Athletic Control Board, said he would not comment on the case.
> 
> “He’s still on suspension, said Greg Sirb, the executive director of the PSAC.”There is no hearing scheduled yet. His paperwork has been filed. I’m sure it’ll take some time, with the July 4th holiday, I expect it will be after that. There’s a lot of stuff to look at.”
> 
> While nobody would give a specific time frame, what has been said publicly now by both Sirb and Marquardt is that Marquardt’s testosterone levels were above the allowable number in a recent test, which would have been in the past three weeks, since that’s when Marquardt said he started his latest round of therapy.
> 
> The commission ruled that he needed to get those numbers down to normal range or he would not be allowed to fight. Marquardt said that he began taking prescribed injectable testosterone three weeks before fight time, which would have been during the hardest part of his training cycle. If his levels were above the allowed limit, he was getting added performance-enhancing benefits during his toughest period of training. Even if he stopped treatment cold turkey, as he said he did, it would appear that he received a boost from the therapy that would have given him a competitive edge, which should not be allowed.
> 
> It also should be noted there are two different types of tests in this situation: The standard steroid test, which Marquardt never took before the fight, using a testosterone/epitestosterone ratio, checks for artificial testosterone in the body. If you have an exemption and use artificial testosterone, you should fail that test. But if you have an exemption, you would have to be measured with a different test, a blood testosterone test, showing that the artificial testosterone is not giving you unfair performance enhancing benefits either in training or fighting.
> 
> Keith Kizer, the executive director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission, where UFC has more fights than in any other state, has given three MMA fighters therapeutic-use exemptions over the last decade for what the commission believed was just medical cause.
> 
> But if someone in testing before the bout was shown to have unacceptable levels, he said they would not be allowed to fight, as opposed to giving them the opportunity to get to normal levels by the day of the fight.
> 
> “If you get approved for TRT, the numbers can’t be sky high,” Kizer said. “If you get an exemption, you have to use it as approved. You can’t super-dose it. I don’t know if he did or he didn’t.”
> 
> It should be incumbent upon commissions that allow artificial use of testosterone, a steroid, to monitor that athlete on a regular basis rather than simply testing for a certain level on the day of the fight as large doses during training allow fighters to gain an edge in better training recovery, leading to a competitive advantage.
> 
> “Everybody knew there was an issue,” said Sirb. “Everyone assumed, and we shouldn’t have, that he could meet the qualification, and it didn’t happen. We gave him every chance to bring in a proper test result and with live TV, we couldn’t wait any longer.”
> 
> Sirb said that Marquardt’s last test was taken either Thursday night or Friday morning before the show on Sunday. He said the commission got the result, with Marquardt still over allowable levels, on Saturday morning just a few hours before weigh-ins. When that test came in, they placed him on suspension.
> 
> Marquardt and McMahon admitted there had been issues before his March 19 fight with Miller in Newark. Marquardt received a letter six to eight weeks before the fight, saying they had received his application for therapeutic use of testosterone and the information submitted by his doctor was deemd incomplete by the New Jersey commission.
> 
> Marquardt then got off the treatment again, since he was told he needed his levels to drop to be able to fight.
> 
> “I felt even worse than the year before, I was so moody,” said Marquardt. “Honestly, just taking the treatment, I’m happy. It possibly saved my marriage I was so moody.”
> 
> He said the treatment had nothing to do with his weight cut. Marquardt, who had been fighting for years at middleweight (185 pounds), cut down to welterweight (170). Many were skeptical of the move because he was so physically large folks questioned if he could make weight. During the week, Marquardt said making weight would be no problem, and he was right on weight the day of weigh-ins. But he thought maybe by cutting so much water weight that his testosterone levels in his blood were not lowering as quickly as he expected and may have been the culprit in his high test levels.
> 
> “I’ve been on a roller coaster the whole week – it was one of the most stressful weeks of my life,” he said. “I knew we were getting the test results back on Saturday morning a half hour before weigh-ins. At that point I was so confident because I knew it was going to go down more than it did. I thought no way it can’t go down.”
> 
> Another aspect of the Marquardt case is that he tested positive for the steroid Nandrolone in Nevada in 2005 and served a five-month suspension (originally six, but cut back a month on appeal) in the early days of MMA drug testing, when commissions were more lenient than they are today.
> 
> Kizer noted that athletes who apply for exemptions cannot use TRT if their natural production is low due to previous steroid use. He said Nevada just recently turned down a fighter requesting one based on the belief the circumstances sounded shady.
> 
> Kizer also said he requires an affidavit signed under oath that the athlete has never failed a drug test (which Marquardt would not have been able to do), had never taken performance-enhancing drugs and to take tests that measure hormone levels in the brain.
> 
> “If you’re taking steroids and your body shuts down its natural [testosterone] production, those levels would be low,” Kizer said. “When you test those things and it comes out low, that is some evidence it could be due to prior PED usage. If those levels are normal or high, that’s a very strong indication there was no prior use of steroids.”


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

Even though Nate has left them out to dry , Dana White really is the master of knee jerk decisions.

I bet he didnt even properly think about this and just made this out of pure frustration , a guy like that shouldnt have that much power.


----------



## Brydon

There is clearly something very seriosly wrong here for Dana to be that pissed and make a decision that quickly. What the hell happened. We need details of this medical quickly.


----------



## Leed

Am I the only one who lol'd? Seemed like a funny situation.


----------



## khoveraki

Dana looks like he's lost some weight and gained some muscle (and his face looks like Bas Rutten).


This just in: Bas Rutten impersonates Dana White to get ex Pancrase rival fired from the UFC. haha


----------



## hixxy

Nate 'Cant Make The Weight' Marquardt messed up big time..


----------



## AmdM

lol

I was calling for the facebook prelims but Dana tricked me on that one.


----------



## Romero79

Makes you wonder why he was cut.Has to be more to it than simply not making weight.


----------



## khoveraki

Romero79 said:


> Makes you wonder why he was cut.Has to be more to it than simply not making weight.


He hates chokers. He said that same thing about Florian and Marquardt. And he hates people that don't make weight.


----------



## AmdM

Something else that really sucks for Nate is that now Zuffa owns Strikeforce leaving pretty much no more decent mma org to be in...


----------



## Leed

I wonder if his next fight is still going to be at WW. If this was a weight issue, I'm guessing Marquardt will want to prove himself to Dana and cut the weight as he would look pretty silly to go back to MW now.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Shit just got real...


----------



## M.C

I don't understand, am I missing something?

Apparently I haven't been up to date with this situation. Nate didn't make weight and so he was cut? 

I'm confused about what happened. Can someone explain?


----------



## khoveraki

AmdM said:


> Something else that really sucks for Nate is that now Zuffa owns Strikeforce leaving pretty much no more decent mma org to be in...


Raises the question: if Dana fires you from the UFC can you still apply and get hired in Strikeforce? 


I'd watch Marquardt vs. Jacare.


----------



## LL

Wow, Nate really fucked up.

This is a bit harsh, but you get paid to do a job, in the end I hope he's brought back because he's just too damn good not to be in the UFC.

This should have never happened, dude should have just stayed at 185 to begin with.


----------



## AmdM

M.C said:


> I don't understand, am I missing something?
> 
> Apparently I haven't been up to date with this situation. Nate didn't make weight and so he was cut?
> 
> I'm confused about what happened. Can someone explain?


he never make it to the scale, he failed his medicals and the commission didn´t gave him clearance to fight.



khoveraki said:


> Raises the question: if Dana fires you from the UFC can you still apply and get hired in Strikeforce?
> 
> 
> I'd watch Marquardt vs. Jacare.


I don´t believe in that possibility.
If a fighter gets cut after 3 or 4 losses i see him going to Strikeforce, but in this case it seems like both a punishment and a message to the rest of the fighters.


----------



## M.C

So the medicals didn't clear him, and the reason is up in the air? I mean, unless Dana knows something we don't know, as in drugs or something, then it's pretty retarded to be cutting him just because he didn't pass his medicals without knowing why.


----------



## AmdM

M.C said:


> So the medicals didn't clear him, and the reason is up in the air? I mean, unless Dana knows something we don't know, as in drugs or something, then it's pretty retarded to be cutting him just because he didn't pass his medicals without knowing why.


Dana is the president of the UFC. I´m pretty sure he knows why.

And i would guess it´s something big, or they wouldn´t make a secret out of it.


----------



## Guymay

Rumors has it that Nate got scratched because he was 183.5!!! pounds when they test him .


----------



## khoveraki

Guymay said:


> Rumors has it that Nate got scratched because he was 183.5!!! pounds when they test him .


That's not an impossible amount of weight to cut in a day or so.


----------



## kaza26

Dana is ridicules!!!!! :confused03:


----------



## hixxy

Ive heard he was 181 pounds. Regardless of whether he was 181 or 183, i think thats pretty unprofessional.


----------



## Abrissbirne

Is there an other video link? I cant watch it...


----------



## Guymay

khoveraki said:


> That's not an impossible amount of weight to cut in a day or so.


few hours before the weigh in though


----------



## St.Paul Guy

I thought that cutting to 170 seemed a bit unrealistic. 

Missing weight by 5 pounds would have been unprofessional, 13 pounds if just ridiculous.


----------



## khoveraki

Guymay said:


> few hours before the weigh in though



Yeah but if he was 181 a few hours before the weigh-in he could easily get to 176-175 and that's what Rumble weighed in and still fought at.


----------



## boatoar

I have to believe it was more than just weight related. If he was 183, that's pretty bad, but I can't see Dana firing him for that, knee-jerk or not. There's a reason he failed his medical and we'll eventually find out.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

khoveraki said:


> Yeah but if he was 181 a few hours before the weigh-in he could easily get to 176-175 and that's what Rumble weighed in and still fought at.


Since he didn't get medical clearance I'm guessing he was already completely drawn out at 181/183. If there is no water weight left to cut that isn't a realistic cut.


----------



## AmdM

khoveraki said:


> Yeah but if he was 181 a few hours before the weigh-in he could easily get to 176-175 and that's what Rumble weighed in and still fought at.


Yeah, but only the medics know about Nate´s condition at the time. Perhaps he was fading real bad by then.


----------



## GarethUFC

With out jumping the gun, Im shocked nobody has said the S word yet. (steroids) I don't think it would have to do with weight... he never even got a chance to weigh in yet...


----------



## Harness

This just in:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Even though Dana hates guys who dont make weight, I doubt thats the sole issue with his release.
My guess Is some supplements showed up on some tests... and he was 180something


----------



## Budhisten

Wait, I'm gone for 4 hours and in that period of time a main event is cancelled and one of the fighters fired!? What the hell!

Never liked Marquardt very much, but damn


----------



## LL

Tomas Rios is claiming Marquardt was on point for his weigh in, so, if he's telling the truth this thing just got a little more messier.


----------



## randyspankstito

I am sure it has to do with him not even being close to weight and being told by medical staff that he couldn't sauna anymore. Unbelievable if he only got down to 181 though, that's not even close! I mean, 185 is what he cutting to before he tried to make WW, so if i was dana i would be pissed too if that what really happened.


----------



## Leed

mike chiappetta - My buddy @ekc was filming Nate's weight cut and said it was going "absurdly easy." More evidence it's something else.

soo.. what? drugs?


----------



## Trix

> *Marquardt was to make his welterweight debut after 14 fights in the promotion as a middleweight. He arrived to the weigh-in venue on Saturday intent on making the 170-pound limit, but after beginning the process, Pennsylvania athletic commission officials refused to grant him clearance to fight.*
> 
> Representatives from the commission were not immediately available to explain the decision.
> 
> *A source in Marquardt's camp said the fighter believed he could make weight before commission members ruled him out.*


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/...te-marquardt-from-ufc/?a_dgi=aolshare_twitter


----------



## dudeabides

Sucks not knowing, probably will still suck when they say. Stephan Bonnar claims that Helwani knows what is up but will not say (and jokes about taking a gun to him to find out).

http://twitter.com/#!/StephanBonnar/statuses/84747012234428417


----------



## randyspankstito

Leed said:


> mike chiappetta - My buddy @ekc was filming Nate's weight cut and said it was going "absurdly easy." More evidence it's something else.
> 
> soo.. what? drugs?


Meh, that's all anecdotal at this point, as are the rumors of him being 11 pounds over. I'd still put money on doctors stopping him from cutting because he was too drained.


----------



## khoveraki

His weight cut was probably fine, he probably slept with one of Dana's mistresses or something. :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter

Ah..so many ****ing conflicting stories. Goddamn.


----------



## limba

M.C said:


> So the medicals didn't clear him, and the reason is up in the air? I mean, unless Dana knows something we don't know, as in drugs or something, then it's pretty retarded to be cutting him just because he didn't pass his medicals without knowing why.


I'm sharing this opinion also.

Been gone all day, at work. Come back home ---> read this news.

It's very confusing, to say the least...:confused02:


----------



## Rusty

Nate's been doing the pot, I knew it. Swp's gonna be devastated.


----------



## Bknmax

just because he couldnt pass the physical .....


----------



## oldfan

Brian Stann -


> I am so confused on the recent announcement concerning Nate Marquardt, one of the nicest guys Ive met in mma



me too.... what a Great disappointment.


----------



## marcthegame

If Nate gets fired for Weight issues or roids, then i would serious have a problem as alves and sonnen still have a job, even Barnett.


----------



## HexRei

Bknmax said:


> just because he couldnt pass the physical .....


"didnt pass medical" could mean so many things. sure, it could be some illness or injury beyond his control, or that he was too weak after the weight cut. it could also mean there is evidence of PED's or drugs of abuse.


----------



## OasisSupersonic

Oaft, bit surprised, but Dana is the king of split second decisions. There was a thread kicking about earlier about how he doesn't look even close to Welterweight, I guess they were right.


----------



## John8204

Nate Marquardt vs Hector Lombard in a true Bellator superfight. :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty

marcthegame said:


> If Nate gets fired for Weight issues or roids, then i would serious have a problem as alves and sonnen still have a job, even Barnett.


None of those guys have a problem fighting teammates or friends though. Not too mention Dana thinks Nate is a choker...which he is. How many chances has he blown at a title shot? Strikeforce here he comes.


----------



## khoveraki

RustyRenegade said:


> None of those guys have a problem fighting teammates or friends though. Not too mention Dana thinks Nate is a choker...which he is. How many chances has he blown at a title shot? Strikeforce here he comes.



I'd be 100% down for Marquardt vs Jacare, and if Marquardt wins let that guy back in the UFC.


Can't WAIT to find out what this is all about.


----------



## John8204

And doing this the day of the fight...yeah I don't see this as a rash call.

Buh Bye Nate Mediocourt


----------



## MatParker116

I'm hearing its an undisclosed staph infection can't confirm it though.


----------



## f4rtknock3r

RustyRenegade said:


> None of those guys have a problem fighting teammates or friends though. Not too mention Dana thinks Nate is a choker...which he is. How many chances has he blown at a title shot? Strikeforce here he comes.


So just cause hes a choker it gives Dana every right to cut him? This is some sort of bullshit even though Nate may have created a complicated issue for Dana, he should have just punished him not cut him.

This what happens when you have a tyrant like Dana who thinks he some sort of king of a invisible kingdom. fighters need a union quick.


----------



## ESPADA9

Hector Lombard vs. Nate the unemployed, make it happen!:thumb02:


----------



## John8204

MatParker116 said:


> I'm hearing its an undisclosed staph infection can't confirm it though.


So it was a rash call about a rash :happy02:


----------



## Rusty

f4rtknock3r said:


> So just cause hes a choker it gives Dana every right to cut him? This is some sort of bullshit even though Nate may have created a complicated issue for Dana, he should have just punished him not cut him.
> 
> This what happens when you have a tyrant like Dana who thinks he some sort of king of a invisible kingdom. fighters need a union quick.


I'm gonna guess that you're young. FYI the best way to be promoted is to be a friend of the boss. He wants you looking like a banker, sweeping the parking lot, and being a company man. You fail at earning a promotion or squander earnings that could be made and you're screwed.

Nate has done both of these and in addition to that has apparently done something else wrong. No matter the job, if you keep effing up you're gonna be fired. 

Strikeforce will greet him with open arms:thumbsup:


----------



## Roflcopter

Strikeforce is owned by Forza. What are you talking about? More like Bellator.


----------



## randyspankstito

Roflcopter said:


> Strikeforce is owned by Forza. What are you talking about? More like Bellator.


That or titan or something. Prospects are pretty bleak for anybody that pisses off dana these days.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Wow i cant believe how stupid the people in this thread are. You all literally have no idea why Nate wasn't medically cleared and why he was cut, and yet you're yelling at Dana White for making a knee-jerk reaction based on some rumors that you yourselves have created? 
How ironic.

There's nothing wrong with speculation (thats the point of a forum), but to get angry based on the results of what COULD have happened is ridiculous. There's been like twenty posts saying "ZOMG i cant believe Dana cut him just because of weight! What a tyrant! Evil bully!" When you literally have no evidence of this being related to weight at all. In fact, you have no evidence of anything at this point so CHILL FOLKS.


----------



## Budhisten

This is all very confusing and frustrating to me - so Imma go to sleep, and when I wake up somebody better have some goddamn answers!


----------



## khoveraki

Haha we'll keep you posted Budhisten.


but only because Denmark rules. I wear Skagens and my favorite mid-size is a Volvo. :thumbsup:


----------



## xeberus

I'll reserve my judgment for when I have more info.


Who knows nate might have been shooting up a black tar heroin cocktail with anabolic steroids while beating a orphaned child with a baby seal and making gay jokes about jesus.

Maybe dana overreacted  

At this time I do not know


----------



## Roflcopter

It WOULD be hilarious if Dana overreacted though.

"What? Staph infection? It's the day before the fight!" **** NATE MARQUARDT! HE'S FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEED!(McMahon voice)"


Kudos to Charlie Brennaman as well for taking the fight on the shortest notice possibly in the history of the UFC. 1 day notice lol. Amazing he made weight.


----------



## box

Someone just make a new thread when the actual reason shows up, please.


----------



## Fieos

I'm stunned... As a huge, huge fan of Nate I'm confident there is no explanation other than 'April Fools!' that is going to make me not want to cry.

This sucks.


----------



## khoveraki

Roflcopter said:


> It WOULD be hilarious if Dana overreacted though.
> 
> "What? Staph infection? It's the day before the fight!" **** NATE MARQUARDT! HE'S FIREEEEEEEEEEEEEED!(McMahon voice)"
> 
> 
> Kudos to Charlie Brennaman as well for taking the fight on the shortest notice possibly in the history of the UFC. 1 day notice lol. Amazing he made weight.


I think Brennaman was fighting on that card originally.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Crazy news ... just woke up and all this happened. Wow.



khoveraki said:


> I think Brennaman was fighting on that card originally.


But yeah, Brenneman was scheduled to fight TJ Grant - who pulled out due to an illness and thus they scrapped the fight. Regardless of him initially being on this card or not, kudos to Brenneman for stepping up and taking the fight against Story - big big opportunity, co-mainevent against a tough opponent.


----------



## MMAnWEED

Super disappointed that the fight won't happen. I was looking forward to it. Even more disappointed the UFC cut an elite fighter. There better be a damn good reason. I cannot imagine a fighter being cut unless he had something like AIDS that wasn't reported. Not reporting a staph infection is pretty bad as well but cutting him?? A bit harsh. 

I dont think Nate is banned from Zuffa owned organizations just the UFC. It was Dana's call so perhaps Coker will allow him on board. If he goes to Bellator then a Lombard vs Marquardt fight would be perfect to gauge the real talent of Lombard.


----------



## LL

Doubt it's injury related, that's part of the game, this can't be due to a staph infection or an injury, and it doesn't seem like it was a weight cut either. It could be drugs and him forcing the entire card to be shuffled around, but I don't know, I really wanna know what's gone down.


----------



## Walker

All I can say is I want to hear the full story and why he wasn't cleared and why it led to Dana cutting him. Until all the facts are presented I have no idea what to think other than disappointed I won't see Nate fight tomorrow night against Story.

Super curious to find out what happened.​


----------



## astrallite

Dana has cut guys for not making weight before, even after they won the fight.

Don't forget Dana cut Jon Fitch because he wouldn't sign on to UFC Undisputed. 

Dana cut Matt Lindland for wearing a non-sponsored t-shirt to a fight that he won, who was a #1 contender at the time with a 5 fight win streak.

If you peeve Dana you can get cut, regardless of the level of slight.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Some form of illegal diuretic is my guess btw.


----------



## TanyaJade

I've heard several rumors that this all has to do with Nate supposedly losing his interest in MMA after the birth of his daughter. From abysmal title contender fights to very lackluster and questionable wins over Rousimar Palhares and Dan Miller, as well as lack of interest in training and a general change of work ethic at the Grudge Center and JSF. The whole "To fight or not to fight GSP?" thing plus the failed medicals and reportedly awful weight cut and drop out of the main event at UFC on Versus 4...Nate's screwed up quite a bit, actually. 

I actually support Dana on this decision so far, but we'll see what it really comes down to.

EDIT:
If this is the case, I can understand on Nate's behalf. But it's one of those things where you either piss or get off the pot.


----------



## Fieos

My naive hope is that this is all a business drama move to have Nate move to Strikeforce and take ownership of the belt Diaz decided to vacate to come to the UFC. Nate wasn't hanging with the elite at 185 and we never really knew his stance on fighting GSP anyway. It would give Strikeforce a quality well-spoken poster boy champion.

That's my best 'Glass is half full' theory.


----------



## osmium

He obviously fucked up in some way that made it impossible for him to compete and it wasn't some surprise thing like they discovered a brain tumor. He wouldn't be fired if it was beyond his control. The guy just killed the mainevent of a show most likely through no ones fault but his own he deserves to be fired.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wow, out of the UFC the day before a fight? Must've been something bad.

I'll take a wild guess. He took some over the counter diuretics that he didn't know they'd test for.


----------



## mmaswe82

khoveraki said:


> Haha we'll keep you posted Budhisten.
> 
> 
> but only because Denmark rules. I wear Skagens and *my favorite mid-size is a Volvo*. :thumbsup:


Thats from my country of Sweden tho...next to Denmark. However Denmark does kind of rule =P


----------



## Calibretto9

Can't state how much this blows and from my limited knowledge of the circumstances I have to say I agree with Dana. You've got fans around the world super eager to see a major live event on free tv and your main event fighter can't get cleared the night before? That's a nightmare scenario. Now you can't scramble to get someone else in there to fill the spot. Super lame. I can't wait to learn more.


----------



## oldfan

Damned irresponsible of dana not to give more details. The carbon footprint of this story is going to be Ginormous by the time the truth comes out.


----------



## deanmzi

well I guess if Anthony Johnson hadn't pulled out they would have had the perfect 180# catchweight fight


----------



## vilify

This card went from being one of the best to one of the weakest. First Anthony Johnson, then Kampmann and now Nate is out. To make matters worse they fire him, one of the better fighters in the league. :thumbsdown:


----------



## box

I have a feeling Dana is fed up with that camp in general, so much drama within.


----------



## LL

The following is from Bloodstain Lane, so...take it with a pinch of salt.



> About 8 months ago when I was in the midst of my little twitter “beef” with Nate Marquardt, I threw the kitchen sink at him including swipes at him,his camp and his boss Dana White, as we are going back and forth on our timeline I get a DM from Nate Marquardt saying:
> 
> “By the way I agree with everything you say about Dana, Unfortunately we have to keep our mouths shut because he pays the bills”
> 
> I tried to reply back but Nate didn’t follow me so that was the end of that. It was obvious Nate did not like Dana White. I always kept the name anonymous in a bunch of radio interviews I did it because I’m not the type of dude to air someone’s business while they are employed by the guy they are trashing, but since Dana has now fired him it’s a good time to let it be known that Nate did not care for Dana and the way Nate made it seem, Dana did not care for him. I’m no so sure if this has anything to do with Nate’s situation but if Dana did not like Nate, I’m sure he has always had his finger on the trigger and was waiting for some opportunity like this to dump him.


http://teamtakeover.tv/an-interesting-private-message-nate-marquardt-sent-me-during-our-little-beef/


----------



## Rusty

Bloodstain, "I'm not the type of guy to be airing someones business but I'm gonna air someones business."


----------



## MMAnWEED

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The following is from Bloodstain Lane, so...take it with a pinch of salt.
> 
> 
> 
> http://teamtakeover.tv/an-interesting-private-message-nate-marquardt-sent-me-during-our-little-beef/


Any kind of business move that is based on personal preference of an athlete is idiotic. I hope its a legit reason and not some commonly occurred error that Dana jumped on for a reason to get rid of Nate. I'm a huge Dana white fan and he is honestly one of my role models but he needs to stop being so damn sensitive. Its the Irish in him.


----------



## music5x5

I heard he carried a hand-gun in the sauna, and while pedaling on a bike, the gun fell out of his sweat pants and accidentally discharged.

No one was injured but he lied to Dana and the cops. Dana had no choice but to fire him because Nate violated rule# 64 in the UFC's Code of Conduct Handbook: _Thou shall not carry a gun in the sauna between the hours of 6am to 10pm_.


----------



## vilify

music5x5 said:


> I heard he carried a hand-gun in the sauna, and while pedaling on a bike, the gun fell out of his sweat pants and accidentally discharged.
> 
> No one was injured but he lied to Dana and the cops. Dana had no choice but to fire him because Nate violated rule# 64 in the UFC's Code of Conduct Handbook: _Thou shall not carry a gun in the sauna between the hours of 6am to 10pm_.


Now this made me laugh :thumb02:

Nate Plaxico!


----------



## Toxic

Im guessing he was still drastically over weight and the doctor stopped the weight cut for his heath. There was a pic taken yesterday of Nate and Story and Story walks into the cage at over 190 and Nate made him look tiny. Marquardt is a big 185. I still think the entire concept of Nate at 170 is one of the more ludicrous ideas that have come along. I honestly think Nate is considerably bigger than even Anthony Johnson.


----------



## SideWays222

music5x5 said:


> I heard he carried a hand-gun in the sauna, and while pedaling on a bike, the gun fell out of his sweat pants and accidentally discharged.
> 
> No one was injured but he lied to Dana and the cops. Dana had no choice but to fire him because Nate violated rule# 64 in the UFC's Code of Conduct Handbook: _Thou shall not carry a gun in the sauna between the hours of 6am to 10pm_.


Lol watch.. this rumor catches on.


----------



## SlowGraffiti

Arianny wasn't at the weigh ins. Dana found they out they were banging in his hotel room and he didn't approve because she belongs to Lorenzo.


----------



## astrallite

I wouldn't be surprised if Dana cut Nate for a completely asinine reason out of spite like he did with Fitch and Lindland.


----------



## Roflcopter

astrallite said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Dana cut Nate for a completely asinine reason out of spite like he did with Fitch and Lindland.


Fitch was kind of a BS reason but I haven o sympathy for Lindland since he knowingly, literally voided his contract by breaking a sponsorship rule.


----------



## footodors

He has to stay away from those fake weewee's


----------



## Dan0




----------



## Mirage445

Dan0 said:


>


LMAO, must be it!!

+ rep

Also, I wonder if Barry vs Kongo gets promoted to Main Event now?


----------



## footodors

I say a fake wee-wee(whizzator?) or an std.


----------



## lpbigd4444

Mirage445 said:


> LMAO, must be it!!
> 
> + rep
> 
> Also, I wonder if Barry vs Kongo gets promoted to Main Event now?


haha yes sir it does.. these versus cards are suffering.. kongo vs barry as the main event followed by hardy vs lytle headlining versus 5.. ive never heard of a main event between 2 midteir fighters both of which coming off of losses lol. should be fun fights though


----------



## Budhisten

Dana really doesn't like CagePotato


----------



## Life B Ez

Anyone think this is Dana also knowing he can cut anyone and they just about disappear from MMA. Everyone saying oh Nate is off to SF is just plain ignorant, yeah "business as usual" my ass Dana. If Dana is pissed Nate won't be going to SF, he'll be gone from anything under Zuffa's ownership, which means no Sf.

And Bud, that pic has been out for quite a while.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

nate was on roids again is my first instinct, he has been positive for illegal substances before and nate ruined a main event a day before the fight which will anger fans so im not surprised


----------



## Budhisten

UFC_OWNS said:


> nate was on roids again is my first instinct, he has been positive for illegal substances before and nate ruined a main event a day before the fight which will anger fans so im not surprised


It just seems weird that he would be taking steriods while cutting down to a new weight-class? I am so confused by this whole story, we need some answers!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Budhisten said:


> It just seems weird that he would be taking steriods while cutting down to a new weight-class? I am so confused by this whole story, we need some answers!


well sometimes when someone makes an odd decision to be the worlds biggest welterweight you know something is up, i trust danas instinct always though but we will see tomorrow after the card


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Hope we get some answers soon!


----------



## Life B Ez

Is anyone watching Versus? The UFC tab just came up and the headline said "Nate Marquardt forced to pull out of main event fight with ANTHONY JOHNSON" Are you ******* kidding me.....the event is UFC ON VERSUS!!!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

What's going on? I just woke up from a nice refreshing seven hour sleep and there's still no information at all?


----------



## Soojooko

He probably had an injury that he knew about for weeks and didn't tell the UFC. I imagine letting Dana know he cant fight one day before would be enough to vex him, especially if it was something that was already known about.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Soojooko said:


> He probably had an injury that he knew about for weeks and didn't tell the UFC. I imagine letting Dana know he cant fight one day before would be enough to vex him, especially if it was something that was already known about.


Well, if Dana won't tell us I'm gonna accuse him of not disclosing a medical condition in front of the the NSAC high court.


----------



## SlowGraffiti

He had a fake penis and bladder bag with someone else's pee.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan just posted this vid elsewhere:






At 1:13 it sounds like the interviewer asked Nate how much weight is there left to cut. Am I hearing it right? Nate laughs, looks very nervous, and says "a little bit"

Sounds to me like Nates failed medical has do do with his weight.


----------



## Nefilim777

I knew Nate wouldn't make weight. Bold boy, and now his career is screwed.


----------



## SM33

> Even though Nate has left them out to dry , Dana White really is the master of knee jerk decisions.
> 
> I bet he didnt even properly think about this and just made this out of pure frustration , a guy like that shouldnt have that much power.


A guy like that doesn't achieve what Dana has. You have to be foolish to think that Dana is any kind of fool business-wise, UFC is getting bigger every day and every day there is less room for fools like Nate Marquardt.


----------



## Liddellianenko

My money, as it was before the weigh ins, is on diuretics. I knew there's no way a guy this big is making weight without em, and he probably messed up and got caught or dehydrated himself faar too much.


----------



## oldfan

It's all part of Dana's evil plan for belator


----------



## UFC_OWNS

oldfan said:


> It's all part of Dana's evil plan for belator


2 comments
1. lombard will kill nate
2. oh dear i knew being around the aussies would eventually make him start speaking like jim jeffries likes too :thumb02:


----------



## LL

A Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission rep will address the media regarding Nate Marquardt tomorrow at 4 p.m. ET. We'll be there.

-Dann Stupp's twitter

The commission releasing a statement? Whatever he's done has to be significant.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> A Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission rep will address the media regarding Nate Marquardt tomorrow at 4 p.m. ET. We'll be there.
> 
> -Dann Stupp's twitter
> 
> The commission releasing a statement? Whatever he's done has to be significant.


like i said roids are on the horizon i think


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wouldn't they just come out and say "roids" in that case? It's gotta be something bigger.


----------



## Spec0688

I don't understand why Nate would take performance enhancing drugs when he is dropping a weight class, he is already built bigger then every WW out there, so I would imagine he would have the strength advantage. The only thing I can think of is something to help him cut the weight.


----------



## LL

UFC_OWNS said:


> like i said roids are on the horizon i think


Roids seem likely, but what about all the other fighters who have roided and fought? Chael and Thiago weren't pulled from their fights and they both got popped. It seems like it's something else, and if it's a missed weight cut, Lutter failed to make weight for a title fight and still got another fight in the UFC, surely you know that'd piss Zuffa off, promoting a title fight and then it end up being just a three rounder.

Steroids seem likely, but this seems to be bucking the trend.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Roids seem likely, but what about all the other fighters who have roided and fought? Chael and Thiago weren't pulled from their fights and they both got popped. It seems like it's something else, and if it's a missed weight cut, Lutter failed to make weight for a title fight and still got another fight in the UFC, surely you know that'd piss Zuffa off, promoting a title fight and then it end up being just a three rounder.
> 
> Steroids seem likely, but this seems to be bucking the trend.


well roids for cardio may be a factor since the weight drop will be draining, also this will be his 2nd time caught if true as well, chael has been caught once(lets not get into the therapy) and thiago once too


----------



## mmaswe82

Spec0688 said:


> I don't understand why Nate would take performance enhancing drugs when he is dropping a weight class, he is already built bigger then every WW out there, so I would imagine he would have the strength advantage. The only thing I can think of is something to help him cut the weight.


Well actually there are PEDs for everything you could possibly need, for weight-cutting, cardio, just retaining muscle when cutting alot etc etc. So it doesn't have to be classical muscle-builder roids to be a PED. I say it's more than likely something to do with PEDs.
Also even classic "roids" would have a positive effect when cutting alot of weight to make sure you keep your muscle & regain agressive and so on. HGH also helps you lose alot of bad weight while regaining musclemass.
Could be anything.
The only wierd thing about it is why don't they just release the info if its to do with PDs?


----------



## Drogo

Strange situation. Other guys have done everything Nate has been rumored to possibly have done (missed weight, tested positive) and not been cut so why cut him for this? Given that Nate is one of their better fighters it seems odd. I'm very eager to get more information.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

UFC_OWNS said:


> well roids for cardio may be a factor since the weight drop will be draining, also this will be his 2nd time caught if true as well, chael has been caught once(lets not get into the therapy) and thiago once too


I was thinking along the same lines of roids to sustain his conditioning. If ANY of the #s rumored about his weight cut are try it would suggest he would need some kind of boost just to sustain the level of activity needed to keep cutting down. 

I was excited to see 170 Marquardt, it would have made 185 Irvin and 145 Florian look damn healthy!


----------



## Toxic

Nate sucks, please nobody refer to the guy as one of the better fighters in the UFC. Its nice to see the Marquardt love fest that usually exists is gone. Nate is a mediocre fighter. 

Its simple really the guy was a big 185 who made small MW's like Kampmann and Maia look like small children and in the Kampmann case drove the guy right out of the MW division and down to a more natural WW. There is no doubt in my mind its either diuretics or that the doc were concerned about his weight cut and he never even came close to 170. The idea that Nate could make 170 or that he only walked around at 185 was absurd. Nate could have mocked Rumble for being a skinny little bitch for F**** sake. Adios Nate "The Meh" Marquardt.


----------



## Ruckus

The speculation is comical at best...looking forward to the pre-show on Versus and hopefully some facts.


----------



## oldfan

Toxic said:


> Nate sucks, please nobody refer to the guy as one of the better fighters in the UFC. Its nice to see the Marquardt love fest that usually exists is gone. Nate is a mediocre fighter.
> 
> Its simple really the guy was a big 185 who made small MW's like Kampmann and Maia look like small children and in the Kampmann case drove the guy right out of the MW division and down to a more natural WW. There is no doubt in my mind its either diuretics or that the doc were concerned about his weight cut and he never even came close to 170. The idea that Nate could make 170 or that he only walked around at 185 was absurd. Nate could have mocked Rumble for being a skinny little bitch for F**** sake. Adios Nate "The Meh" Marquardt.


all that bitterness had me a little confused until I remembered this fight





















Ruckus said:


> The speculation is comical at best...looking forward to the pre-show on Versus and hopefully some facts.


me too


----------



## Soojooko

Not all speculation. Nate did fail his medical. Dana did fire him. We know this.

Ok, beyond that it is all speculation. And speculative debate has no place on an internet forum. It should be reserved for... ummm.... :confused02:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Soojooko said:


> Not all speculation. Nate did fail his medical. Dana did fire him. We know this.
> 
> Ok, beyond that it is all speculation. *And speculative debate has no place on an internet forum. It should be reserved for*... ummm.... :confused02:


My thoughts exactly. If you don't want to speculate stay away from the internet.


----------



## AmdM

Soojooko said:


> Not all speculation. Nate did fail his medical. Dana did fire him. We know this.
> 
> Ok, beyond that it is all speculation. And speculative debate has no place on an internet forum. It should be reserved for... ummm.... :confused02:


OK let´s put the facts on the table:

1- Nate failed his medicals
2- Dana cut his arse
3- Arianny wasn't at the weight-ins

:thumb02:


----------



## minimal crimina

Toxic said:


> Im guessing he was still drastically over weight and the doctor stopped the weight cut for his heath. There was a pic taken yesterday of Nate and Story and Story walks into the cage at over 190 and Nate made him look tiny. Marquardt is a big 185. I still think the entire concept of Nate at 170 is one of the more ludicrous ideas that have come along. I honestly think Nate is considerably bigger than even Anthony Johnson.


I was expecting Nate wouldn't make the weight limit, since he was already big for a MW, but being cut from the UFC? I'm guessing drugs or roids...


----------



## GermanJJ

Well, Nate made weight: 170.8 around 11:00 a.m.

Here's a video of his weight-cut:
http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43539534


----------



## Squirrelfighter

He made weight, the UFC fired him and the commission not the UFC is making a statement as to why he was fired/removed from the card? Has to be PEDs or some other banned substance that came up, or he's infected with something. There's really nothing else it could be if the commission is the one making the statement.


----------



## AmdM

Holy sh*t

Brenneman was cutting at the same time Nate was...

Let the conspiracy theories begin!


The UFC knew something was up, they asked Brenneman to be ready before Nate was officially off.
http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43537919


----------



## Soojooko

GermanJJ said:


> Well, Nate made weight: 170.8 around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a video of his weight-cut:
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43539534


Thats what you call a great first post! :thumb02:

Nate looks absolutely fine. What on earth is going on here? I cant believe he was juicing. The plot thickens.


----------



## oldfan

GermanJJ said:


> Well, Nate made weight: 170.8 around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a video of his weight-cut:
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43539534


WOW now what fellow speculators:confused02:???


----------



## Brydon

GermanJJ said:


> Well, Nate made weight: 170.8 around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a video of his weight-cut:
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43539534


Thanks for the link. Nate failing the medical through no fault of his own would not result in him being insta fired. So, there must be some kind of PED issue or some other process that is disallowed by the NSAC.


----------



## Soojooko

AmdM said:


> OK let´s put the facts on the table:
> 
> 1- Nate failed his medicals
> 2- Dana cut his arse
> 3- Arianny wasn't at the weight-ins
> 
> :thumb02:


Im gonna jump on this theory for a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

It can't be anything health related. Dana wouldn't fire him just because he got infected with some disease. That's really beyond his control.

And with steroids they usually just come out and say he got suspended for using steroids. Same with diuretics, same with any banned substances. He couldn't have used a fake penis, they've been checking for that since Randleman used one. It can't be false urine because they're now watching them pee in the cups now since the Thiago Silva incident.

So what the hell happened? And why on earth aren't they telling us right now? Do they have to wait for Marquardt to make some sort of testimony? Do they have to wait for a B sample?

****, for all we know Marquardt might have snapped on the doctor conducting the exam and choked him out.


----------



## _JB_




----------



## Canadian Psycho

Would this not be Nate's second offence re: steroids/PEDs? Might be enough to get him cut.

I'm not going to speculate, but the situation certainly is a curious one.


----------



## oldfan

Not that it sheds any light but, Nate just posted this on FB



> I'm sorry to all my fans and the UFC for not passing the medicals for tonight's fight. I'm heart broken I couldn't fight, but I will b back


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

The fact that Nate says "I will be back" suggests that it's not a career ending condition, like HIV/AIDS or some other permanent disease that could be transmitted through blood. It definitely isn't weight related, and I can't imagine it was steroids. 
Where's Sherlock Holmes when you need him?!


----------



## GermanJJ

I don't get why it is so hard to continue his first sentence like "...for tonight's fight, because ...."

Come on, i'm waiting for the story.


----------



## Roflcopter

I WANT ANSWERS! Grr!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The fact that Nate says "I will be back" suggests that it's not a career ending condition, like HIV/AIDS or some other permanent disease that could be transmitted through blood. It definitely isn't weight related, and I can't imagine it was steroids.
> Where's Sherlock Holmes when you need him?!


Plus he says he's heartbroken, so I don't think he knew he would fail the medical.


----------



## Toxic

oldfan said:


> all that bitterness had me a little confused until I remembered this fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too


I'm not even sure who that is to be honest is that Doerksen?( I just like the quote which is why its in my sig.) Its not bitterness its the simple fact people have referred to Marquardt as a top MW for years when in fact he is mediocre at best. Who has he beaten? He clocked a green Maia who was an abysmal striker at the time in the first 30 seconds, he beat another undersized MW in Kampmann because the man has raw power but who has he really beat, not flash knock outs actually beaten. The truth is that Dean Lister or Jeremy Horn are probably the best fighter Nate has ever actually beaten. Sure he beat Palhares but honestly we all know that was because Palhares acted like an idiot and started protesting while Nate was very much still fighting. Personally I do not believe that Nate would otherwise have won that fight.

My dislike of Bisping is pretty well known but you know what? I think Bisping beats Marquardt 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toxic said:


> I'm not even sure who that is to be honest is that Doerksen?( I just like the quote which is why its in my sig.) Its not bitterness its the simple fact people have referred to Marquardt as a top MW for years when in fact he is mediocre at best. Who has he beaten? He clocked a green Maia who was an abysmal striker at the time in the first 30 seconds, he beat another undersized MW in Kampmann because the man has raw power but who has he really beat, not flash knock outs actually beaten. The truth is that Dean Lister or Jeremy Horn are probably the best fighter Nate has ever actually beaten. Sure he beat Palhares but honestly we all know that was because Palhares acted like an idiot and started protesting while Nate was very much still fighting. Personally I do not believe that Nate would otherwise have won that fight.
> 
> My dislike of Bisping is pretty well known but you know what? I think Bisping beats Marquardt 8 out of 10 times.


Well if you preface every win with some type of excuse then yeah he probably wouldn't look too good, but it is pretty well known that he is an above average fighter.....much better than the likes of Bisping.


----------



## oldfan

Well....if you want to go through and discount every one he ever beat like forum members are so good at doing then.....yeah he sucks. By that methodology everyone NOT named A. Silva sucks too.

I hold Lister, Horn and even Salavary in a little bit higher esteem that that.


----------



## HexRei

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> The fact that Nate says "I will be back" suggests that it's not a career ending condition, like HIV/AIDS or some other permanent disease that could be transmitted through blood. It definitely isn't weight related, and I can't imagine it was steroids.


He's popped before and got off with a wristslap.

*Anyway, rumor that I just heard is:* 

Nate was getting test replacement therapy without being cleared by the commission first, and failed the screening because of it.


----------



## AmdM

HexRei said:


> He's popped before and got off with a wristslap.
> 
> *Anyway, rumor that I just heard is:*
> 
> Nate was getting test replacement therapy without being cleared by the commission first, and failed the screening because of it.


So he pulled a Sonnen on this? hmm... strange!


----------



## Drogo

Toxic said:


> Nate sucks, please nobody refer to the guy as one of the better fighters in the UFC. Its nice to see the Marquardt love fest that usually exists is gone. Nate is a mediocre fighter..


He is 9-4 in the UFC and beaten some decent guys. You could certainly claim Nate is over rated but with his record and quality of opposition saying he is one of the better fighters in the UFC is perfectly reasonable.


----------



## GermanJJ

Yes, he won the fights against Demian and Rousimar, but i agree those where kind of lucky/easy wins for him. Who knows what would have happened in the Paul Harris fight. I was really angry that this idiot stopped fighting. 
And well Demian proved that he is a better fighter, than a fighter who gets knocked down in the first seconds of a fight.
Nate could easily have a 1-4 record in the last 2 years.

But could would should...

He ruined a main event which is (really) bad. Imagine a similar situation in another major sport. Where tickets are sold etc..
But not even that alone. Let's say Story would have won, there would be way more potential to hype him up as a contender.

And he tested positive before.

I'll wait till i know the whole story, but if i look at all this, it really isn't looking good for him.


----------



## Roflcopter

oldfan said:


> Well....if you want to go through and discount every one he ever beat like forum members are so good at doing then.....yeah he sucks. By that methodology everyone NOT named A. Silva sucks too.
> 
> I hold Lister, Horn and even Salavary in a little bit higher esteem that that.


It's weird logic. Maia is a BJJ ace. Always has been and still is. So the fact that Nate Marquardt knocked him out quickly because he's a more well rounded fighter with power in his hands isn't a discredit to his resume. It's almost as if the win would only count if Nate Marquardt took him to the ground, sliced through his guard and armbarred him.


Then obviously Palhares is held into high esteem, so the fact that Nate escaped his leglock was just a fluke....and Palhares being defeated and losing focus after Nate did so is somehow an indictment on Nate's lack of ability, despite stopping Palhares with heavy ground and pound while he lay in an "open guard".


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Toxic said:


> I'm not even sure who that is to be honest is that Doerksen?( I just like the quote which is why its in my sig.) Its not bitterness its the simple fact people have referred to Marquardt as a top MW for years when in fact he is mediocre at best. Who has he beaten? He clocked a green Maia who was an abysmal striker at the time in the first 30 seconds, he beat another undersized MW in Kampmann because the man has raw power but who has he really beat, not flash knock outs actually beaten. The truth is that Dean Lister or Jeremy Horn are probably the best fighter Nate has ever actually beaten. Sure he beat Palhares but honestly we all know that was because Palhares acted like an idiot and started protesting while Nate was very much still fighting. Personally I do not believe that Nate would otherwise have won that fight.
> 
> My dislike of Bisping is pretty well known but you know what? I think Bisping beats Marquardt 8 out of 10 times.


----------



## mmaswe82

HexRei said:


> He's popped before and got off with a wristslap.
> 
> *Anyway, rumor that I just heard is:*
> 
> Nate was getting test replacement therapy without being cleared by the commission first, and failed the screening because of it.


That would make sence to me, he does have kind of an unnatural body for a fighter, looks more like a bodybuilder.


----------



## GermanJJ

Roflcopter said:


> It's weird logic. Maia is a BJJ ace. Always has been and still is. So the fact that Nate Marquardt knocked him out quickly because he's a more well rounded fighter with power in his hands isn't a discredit to his resume. It's almost as if the win would only count if Nate Marquardt took him to the ground, sliced through his guard and armbarred him.
> 
> 
> Then obviously Palhares is held into high esteem, so the fact that Nate escaped his leglock was just a fluke....and Palhares being defeated and losing focus after Nate did so is somehow an indictment on Nate's lack of ability, despite stopping Palhares with heavy ground and pound while he lay in an "open guard".



He deserved the Wins. But you have to agree, that they weren't that hard to get. Palhares stopped fighting and looked at the ref without any defence. Nate jumped at him and hit him good. Hitting a fighter who isn't defending is not really that hard.  
Once he had him in this bad situation he just kept hitting.
He got out of that leglock really nice though; like no other fighter Palhares tried to rip apart before.


----------



## LL

GermanJJ said:


> Yes, he won the fights against Demian and Rousimar, but i agree those where kind of lucky/easy wins for him. Who knows what would have happened in the Paul Harris fight. I was really angry that this idiot stopped fighting.
> And well Demian proved that he is a better fighter, than a fighter who gets knocked down in the first seconds of a fight.
> Nate could easily have a 1-4 record in the last 2 years.
> 
> But could would should...
> 
> He ruined a main event which is (really) bad. Imagine a similar situation in another major sport. Where tickets are sold etc..
> But not even that alone. Let's say Story would have won, there would be way more potential to hype him up as a contender.
> 
> And he tested positive before.
> 
> I'll wait till i know the whole story, but if i look at all this, it really isn't looking good for him.


Don't really know how you can call the Maia win "lucky" he knocked him the **** out and didn't even follow up where most fighters would have.

Also, can't stand it when people bring up the Palhares fight, you wanna talk about a dirty fighter? There's one right there, he thought his leg locks were God-like, Marquardt got out and he was so arrogant he thought there was no way Nate did it cleanly and Palhares started talking to the ref in the middle of a fight, which is why he got finished.


----------



## oldfan

GermanJJ said:


> Well, Nate made weight: 170.8 around 11:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a video of his weight-cut:
> http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/22825103/vp/43539534#43539534


anyone else watch the other videos at this link? Very interesting watching Ariel and Charlie breaking down the fight and talking about being prepared to step in at the last minute. And giving forum members a mild admonishment.

I like Story....hell I like all of these guys but, I think I'm gonna be a Charlie fan for a while.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

oldfan said:


> anyone else watch the other videos at this link? Very interesting watching Ariel and Charlie breaking down the fight and talking about being prepared to step in at the last minute. And giving forum members a mild admonishment.
> 
> I like Story....hell I like all of these guys but, I think I'm gonna be a Charlie fan for a while.


oldfan i posted a video of shamrock and james toney at the press conference getting in a fight haha i know wrong thread but it really is pathetic


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Charlie basically admitted he knew that Marquardt might not pass the medical a day before the weigh-ins. Interesting.

Wait... actually he said that the UFC knew something might be up the day before the weigh-ins. Even more interesting.


----------



## GermanJJ

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Don't really know how you can call the Maia win "lucky" he knocked him the **** out and didn't even follow up where most fighters would have.
> 
> Also, can't stand it when people bring up the Palhares fight, you wanna talk about a dirty fighter? There's one right there, he thought his leg locks were God-like, Marquardt got out and he was so arrogant he thought there was no way Nate did it cleanly and Palhares started talking to the ref in the middle of a fight, which is why he got finished.



That's because i wrote lucky/EASY.
The KO victory was an easy win for him. I also wrote that he deserved the wins in both fights and never said he was dirty or anything in the Palhares fight. He wasn't. It was ok to f*ck him up.

The fact that Palhares is a dirty fighter doesn't have anything to do with it. The fact that he was not defending is my point in an easy win there.

I can do all kinds of combos on my punching bag. I can do a little less on a real oponent who has less skills than me. I get even worse sparring with a fighter who is way better.
I could easily punch someone who is looking away, is lying on the ground and not having his hands infront of his face.

That's what i meant. He deserves the wins, but he did not go through wars in these 2 fights.


----------



## oldfan

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Charlie basically admitted he knew that Marquardt might not pass the medical a day before the weigh-ins. Interesting.
> 
> Wait... actually he said that the UFC knew something might be up the day before the weigh-ins. Even more interesting.


Took a bit of time and effort for him to say "no" when Ariel asked if he knew what was up.

lots of good videos on nbc that I hadn't seen before.


----------



## MMAnWEED

*Nate says he will be back*

Heres an article about his first official response and any lingering rumors:

http://www.5thround.com/79783/nate-marquardt-i-am-heartbroken-but-i-will-be-back/

So apparently he had his weight under control as well.



> “I’m sorry to all my fans and the UFC for not passing the medicals for tonight’s fight. I’m heart broken I couldn’t fight, but I will b back,” Marquardt tweeted just moments ago.


The Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission is scheduled to host a press conference today at 4PM ET/1PM PT to discuss Marquardt’s situation.... very interested.


----------



## HexRei

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Charlie basically admitted he knew that Marquardt might not pass the medical a day before the weigh-ins. Interesting.
> 
> Wait... actually he said that the UFC knew something might be up the day before the weigh-ins. Even more interesting.


That goes along with what I heard- that he put down his HRT on the form but hadn't gotten it cleared in advance, which caused him to fail his medical.


----------



## Hawndo

Hmmmm, he made weight bit not only failed the test but got cut for it? If it wasn't a weight cutting PED then I have no clue.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Some people did alot worse and yet they are still around. Whatever it was, it still could have been another overreaction in firing Nate on the spot. This still doesent look good on the UFC image that its a one man show and Dana White does things on a whim and whenever and whatever he feels like, and if you dont like it, well bye bye.


----------



## beardsleybob

I doubt he would get cut outright for using fat burners. There's plenty of previous PED use with other fighters and their contracts remained throughout. Something else is definitely up, but its a mystery to us all until the commission speaks about it


----------



## Wookie

It's interesting that Nate did make weight. So it must be something to do with PED's or something with weight cutting drugs. I'll be waiting for further clarification though.


----------



## Bonnar426

Well this sucks! Marquardt was the last person I saw getting cut from the UFC. I don't think that its a weight issue. If he couldn't make the weight then it would have been a catch weight fight (if Story agreed to it). Nate would have been dock 10% of his pay. The only thing that makes sense is that Nate tested positive for something and now the commission won't let him fight because of it!


----------



## Soojooko

My new favourite theory is that maybe Nate called Dana a fat bald c*unt fascist motherfucker?? That would do it, right?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

We've seen Dana overreact in the past and Lorenzo reverse the decision. If it ends up being that Nate was released for a less than legitimate reason, I'm certain he won't be gone for long.


----------



## SerJ

There is an article on ESPN stating that there was nothing illegal involved;however, that did come from his camp. Of course his camp will back him up. It could still be that he popped on something that they thought wasn't illegal.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

HexRei said:


> That goes along with what I heard- that he put down his HRT on the form but hadn't gotten it cleared in advance, which caused him to fail his medical.


That would make sense. It would also explain why everyone involved seemed to know before it happened.


----------



## Hawndo

Hmmmm, he made weight bit not only failed the test but got cut for it? If it wasn't a weight cutting PED then I have no clue.


----------



## Trix




----------



## GermanJJ

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> That would make sense. It would also explain why everyone involved seemed to know before it happened.



IF that's true, i think to cut him, was a bit too harsh. Making him fight on an undercard next time against an up and coming fighter with a strong wrestling background would be a good enough punishment.

edit: it's on twitter everywhere, that the commission will only give out few details to the situation (at least for today).


----------



## AmdM

GermanJJ said:


> IF that's true, i think to cut him, was a bit too harsh. Making him fight on an undercard next time against an up and coming fighter with a strong wrestling background would be a good enough punishment.
> 
> edit: it's on twitter everywhere, that the commission will only give out few details to the situation (at least for today).


A good punishment would be to make him fight Paul Harris again.
But this time Nate would have to shower before the fight in front of a commissioner and scrap the legs with a rough cleaning product.

Anyway, this is turning into a real good soap opera.
I just wish it won´t take long before it ends (I wanna know the ened real bad).


----------



## GermanJJ

AmdM said:


> A good punishment would be to make him fight Paul Harris again.
> But this time Nate would have to shower before the fight in front of a commissioner and scrap the legs with a rough cleaning product.
> 
> Anyway, this is turning into *a real good soap opera*.
> I just wish it won´t take long before it ends (I wanna know the ened real bad).


Yes, i agree. I like it. 
I would also like to see him fight Palhares again, but not because i think Nate cheated. Herb Dean immediately checked his legs and right away said something like: "no, no, they are not". Immediately after he stopped the fight. He did not grease his legs. He came out super sweaty and ripped his leg out quickly. That's all.


----------



## box

Starting to sound like a Chael Sonnen episode all over again. Stay at 185 and you won't need special medicine to cut your way to a division you MIGHT win in.


----------



## AmdM

GermanJJ said:


> Yes, i agree. I like it.
> I would also like to see him fight Palhares again, but not because i think Nate cheated. Herb Dean immediately checked his legs and right away said something like: "no, no, they are not". Immediately after he stopped the fight. He did not grease his legs. He came out super sweaty and ripped his leg out quickly. That's all.


This has been over discussed at the time so point in over debating the thing now.
I just have to say that while i sweat like a pig from most of my body, my under-leg (sorry don't know the real name) never sweats.


----------



## Spec0688

How does Nate Marquardt get cut but Chael Sonnen is still on the UFC roster. Nothing Marquardt did compares to what Chael did the past year and a half.


----------



## Blitzz

Spec0688 said:


> How does Nate Marquardt get cut but Chael Sonnen is still on the UFC roster. Nothing Marquardt did compares to what Chael did the past year and a half.


Chael didnt piss hot before an event and have to be pulled from the main event. Liken this to Barnett v Fedor incident.


----------



## Life B Ez

Gina is pregnant.........oh wait........

What's up with the Jackson fighters the last two bigger names have pulled out of fights. I didn't mention Jon Jones either.


----------



## hixxy

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/2...ate-athletic-commission-rep-q-a-live-coverage

Live q and a with the Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission


----------



## Bonnar426

hixxy said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/2...ate-athletic-commission-rep-q-a-live-coverage
> 
> Live q and a with the Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission


The posters on that site are now throwing around the rumor Nate has Hepatitis C! That could kill his fighting career! Anyways, its been 25 minutes now and still nothing!


----------



## hixxy

Helwani's twitter.

Nate failed the medical requirements for the fight and was put on suspension by the PA athletic commission until he provides a medical ...

... report showing that he's satisfied those requirements. He was given every opportunity to meet the requirements ...

... up until Saturday at 3 pm. The Athletic commission is not free to disclose what requirements he failed to meet.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

> Here's what Greg Sirb, the executive director of the PA commission, said regarding Nate Marquardt:
> 
> Nate failed the medical requirements for the fight and was put on suspension by the PA athletic commission until he provides a medical ...
> 
> report showing that he's satisfied those requirements. He was given every opportunity to meet the requirements ...
> 
> ... up until Saturday at 3 pm. The Athletic commission is not free to disclose what requirements he failed to meet.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/2...ate-athletic-commission-rep-q-a-live-coverage

Edit: hixxy, y u faster than me!


----------



## Harness

This is from Ariels Twitter:




> Here's what Greg Sirb, the executive director of the PA commission, said regarding Nate Marquardt:
> Nate failed the medical requirements for the fight and was put on suspension by the PA athletic commission until he provides a medical report showing that he's satisfied those requirements. He was given every opportunity to meet the requirements up until Saturday at 3 pm. The Athletic commission is not free to disclose what requirements he failed to meet.
> The suspension is indefinite. As soon as Marquardt can provide what they are looking for, he will not be suspended anymore. Of course, I tried to ask multiple times why he failed the test, but Sirb said that was all he was going to discuss and the rest is up to NM


EDIT: Ahh man! You all beat me to it!


----------



## beardsleybob

That answered nothing. Hopefully someone with some legit information will leak a little news in a few days time.

I know nothing about MMA licencing but this is the requirements taken off the PA commissions' site:



> All professional and amateur MMA fighters must be licensed and take a pre-fight physical exam by a Commission-approved doctor. The application fee for the professional license is $22 and the fee for the amateur license is $10. All fighters must be at least 18 years of age. (Other exams may also be required—particularly for those fighters over the age of 36).
> 
> All fighters must provide an annual physical examination (on a Commission-approved form) as well as negative HIV, Hep C and Hep B- Surface Antigen exam at the time of licensing- Results cannot be more than six (6) months old. All MMA fighters must have a current MMA National ID card.
> 
> ** All “debut” fighters MUST complete a Commission-approved form (Professional Debut or Amateur Debut) detailing the fighter’s experience and training in mixed martial arts competitions. Amateur contestants must attend the pre-bout meeting with a designee of the Commission to review all rules and regulations of the Commission pertaining to amateur mixed martial arts.
> 
> Amateur fighters with three or less bouts may only compete in three-round bouts at two minutes per round unless given permission by the Commission. Amateur fighters with more than three bouts may not exceed three rounds of three minutes per round, unless given permission by the Commission.


----------



## Roflcopter




----------



## hixxy

*The Athletic commission is not free to disclose what requirements he failed to meet.*

If they are not free to disclose information there is a good chance we might never know..


----------



## Bonnar426

So its failure to do the proper paper work! Why wait until now to make it an issue?


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Bonnar426 said:


> So its failure to do the proper paper work! Why wait until now to make it an issue?


No, he failed some piece of his medicals and needed to be retested to prove it was a clerical error/fluke before 3pm yesterday.

He failed to do so, so he was pulled off the card. 

Whether that's the reason he was fired, or whatever the failure on his meds was why he was fired is still up in the air.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Very surprising news to say the least.

I am also kind of baffled how these professional athletes doesn't have someone doing their paperwork for them. It seems so natural that these hich caliber top gyms and fighters should have someone doing it for them. I mean, the fighters have so much else to think about, that the paperwork is probably at a low priority for them.

Maybe it's a lesson for everyone in the business to start taking these things seriously from now on.

I'm sure there's a lot that don't meet the eye here, but if it is only a failure to do the paperworks properly, I'm kind of disappointed.


----------



## Life B Ez

hixxy said:


> *The Athletic commission is not free to disclose what requirements he failed to meet.*
> 
> If they are not free to disclose information there is a good chance we might never know..


They aren't able to disclose the information right now, they will be allowed in a month or so, but there is just a lot of paper work to file first. Same thing happened with Sonnen remember, he came out he failed his post fight, but that was all for a few weeks. It was just more obvious what happened with Sonnen.


----------



## oldfan

> According to a source in Nate Marquardt's camp, he wasn't cleared by the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission to fight Rick Story tonight because of a medical issue that the UFC was aware about as of Monday, not because of anything illegal.
> 
> "*It wasn't PEDs, and it wasn't a diuretic, it wasn't anything illegal,"* the source said. "It was a medical issue that the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission didn't like and that we informed the UFC about as of Monday."
> 
> Marquardt is expected to release a statement this morning, but the exact nature of the "medical issue" will likely not be divulged for another week or so, according to his camp. Dana White was angry enough with Marquardt that he tweeted a video saying that not only was he not fighting on the main event, but that he was cut from the UFC. Even with the main event falling apart, the suddenness of the firing led many to speculate that it had do with a problem in his weight cut down to 170 pounds, or for turning up positive for a banned substance.
> 
> - Chuck Mindenhall


don't know...


----------



## beardsleybob

oldfan said:


> don't know...


To be fair not one genuinely informed person has come out and claimed the reason Nate wasn't cleared was due to an illegal act. Everyone is just so eager for it to be something controversial that they're making up all sorts of rumours.

I hate rumours


----------



## Drogo

With the quotes alluding to the fact that Nate/UFC "knew this was coming" it sounds like he had to provide some standard form proving he was negative for Hep C (or whatever) and didn't. Doesn't mean he actually has Hep C (or whatever). If that is the case it sort of explains why he might be fired over something trivial like this because it was so absurd of Nate to let it go for so long. I can understand why he would be let go if the conversations went something like:

One month ago:

UFC: Hey Nate, commission says you still don't have that negative test form, you got that?

Nate: Don't worry, I'm on it. I'll have it soon.

Two weeks ago:

UFC: Yo Nate! How's everything? Good? Family ok? Great to hear. How about that form, you sent that in yet?

Nate: Still haven't got it yet, but it almost done. Don't sweat it. 

UFC: Excellent.

Two days ago:

UFC: Nate! What the hell? Commission is telling us they still don't have that negative test, what is going on here?

Nate: Just stuff getting held up by paper pushers guys, no worries, I'm on it.

UFC: You sure? You aren't going to hang us out to dry here right? Only a couple days to go.

Nate: Chillax homies, it is all taken care of.

Yesterday: 

Nate shows up with no paperwork.

I'm sure everyone can see how frustrating that would be if he had lots of time/multiple opportunities to provide something straightforward and didn't.


----------



## kaza26

He must to comeback..he is to good to not to be in the ufc


----------



## M_D

http://www.5thround.com/79805/nate-marquardt-indefinitely-suspended-had-six-weeks-notice-regarding-missing-medicals/


> Nate Marquardt Indefinitely Suspended, Had Six Weeks Notice Regarding Missing Medicals
> Written by Tom Ngo
> June 26th, 2011
> Help 5thRound.com spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> Most thought Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission executive director Greg Sirb would provide clarity regarding Nate Marquardt’s abrupt exit from “UFC on Versus 4.” Unfortunately for the curious minds that want to know, Sirb didn’t produce much information most of the MMA universe didn’t already have access to.
> 
> According to Sirb, Marquardt and the UFC were notified SIX WEEKS AGO that he had not met the necessary medical requirements to compete in tonight’s show. They gave the 32-year-old up until an hour before Saturday’s weigh-ins (3PM ET) to resolve the situation.
> 
> Unfortunately for those that were expecting Marquardt to make his welterweight debut against Rick Story, he wasn’t able to provide what the commission requested. The PSAC had no choice but to indefinitely suspend the veteran, while UFC president Dana White has opted to wash his hands complete clean with the former middleweight top contender.
> 
> “We gave him every opportunity,” Sirb told MMAJunkie. “We had given him as much leeway as we could, but obviously, when you’ve got a live event you’ve got to make a call at that time. (It’s) pretty straightforward stuff. You’ve got to meet these requirements, and there’s no ifs, ands or buts about it. Unfortunately, he did not. I felt for the kid. I really did. He knew about it, and I think he was trying.
> 
> “He’s been put on suspension. When he meets those requirements, he’ll be taken off. How long of a suspension (it will be) is up to him.”
> 
> Sirb cited Pennsylvania’s strict medical privacy rules as to why he was unable to discuss exactly what Marquardt was missing. According to Mike Chiappetta of MMAFighting, there is nothing in PSAC’s bylaws that prohibits them from disclosing a positive test drug. So it appears performance-enhancing drugs may not have been the issue.
> 
> The ball is now in “Nate the Great’s” court to try and make things right. As soon as he can produce whatever it is the commission requested a month-and-a-half ago, he’ll be allowed to compete professionally again. Regardless, his Octagon days are over.
> 
> Outside of a generic tweet earlier this morning, Marquardt and his camp have been relatively mum.
> 
> “UFC on Versus 4” takes place tonight inside the Consol Energy Center in Pittsburgh. The card’s new main event features a heavyweight scrap between Cheick Kongo and Pat Barry.
> 
> Story now faces Charlie Brenneman in the night’s co-featured contest.


----------



## Rygu

People on Facebook are claiming he was hiding a staph infection and thats the reason for all of this.


----------



## Ape City

Just read the full 20 pages to allow the drama to wash over me real-slow-like. Love the contrast from the initial overreactions to the grand finale when most are proven to be fueling rumors. 

Unfortunately now I am left biting at the bit wondering what this supposed technicality was. I love how the UFC feels like a soap opera sometimes. Dana White is, in actuality:


----------



## TomMMA

*Nate "will personally be addressing all issues this Tuesday"*

https://twitter.com/#!/lexmcmahonMMA

According to Lex McMahon, president of Alchemist MMA (Nate's management).


----------



## Sambo de Amigo

do we want him back ?


----------



## HexRei

It's gotta be something shady or he wouldn't be holding a damn press conference about it


----------



## Ape City

Wow what a weird mystery. If it really was a staph infection I wonder why he was so hell bent on keeping it a secrete.


----------



## Ape City

ya really. There is a rumor he was hiding a staph infection or something similar. Maybe something contagious?


----------



## Indestructibl3

Ape City said:


> Wow what a weird mystery. If it really was a staph infection I wonder why he was so hell bent on keeping it a secrete.


I highly doubt it was a staph infection. I'm still going with him using illegal diuretics, but we'll see ...


----------



## Rusty

Trix said:


>


Killian says it best in The Running Man, "only in a rerun."


----------



## slapshot

So he's busted using a PED or he has aids? 

A Jackson's fighter using peds could be bad news for the camp.


----------



## BWoods

Apparently he was told by the commission 6 weeks prior to the fight to "get it fixed" and he hadn't. They informed the UFC on Monday about the issue according to Ariel Helwani.

Could be a rash, staph, some kind of contagious condition that could have been managed. Guess we'll find out on Tuesday.


----------



## rabakill

Ape City said:


> Wow what a weird mystery. If it really was a staph infection I wonder why he was so hell bent on keeping it a secrete.


so he'd be allowed to fight still


----------



## LL

Dana's talking about it now on the pre-fight show, he's PISSED and just said Marquardt will never be allowed back.


----------



## MMAnWEED

He said he would never be allowed back and now he said its possible in the matter of 2 minutes :confused02:

"Nates going to need to man up and say why he couldn't be medically cleared"


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I'm thinking Nate has an STD


----------



## Roflcopter

That doesn't make sense. He probably took a diuretic.

I just don't see Dana using that type of rhetoric and being that angry over Nate getting burnt by some chick. That doesn't seem reasonable.


----------



## slapshot

MMAnWEED said:


> He said he would never be allowed back and now he said its possible in the matter of 2 minutes :confused02:
> 
> "Nates going to need to man up and say why he couldn't be medically cleared"


Well to be fair the context in witch he said it in is not the way you are trying to spin it. He said "I dont know wait and see and I think you'll understand" He basically said Nate's never going to fight in the UFC again. 

LOL, I bet its pot haha.


----------



## nastyblow

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm thinking Nate has an STD


I was just going to say that.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I don't want him back in the UFC. Hes really just not that good. Hes incredibly mentally weak as well


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Terror Kovenant said:


> I'm thinking Nate has an STD


Who doesn't?


----------



## Intermission

I am saying he used cocaine to lose massive amounts of weight lol.


----------



## beardsleybob

Roflcopter said:


> That doesn't make sense. He probably took a diuretic.
> 
> *I just don't see Dana using that type of rhetoric and being that angry over Nate getting burnt by some chick.* That doesn't seem reasonable.


Not if it was Dana's sister :wink01:


----------



## Indestructibl3

*Dana White Tells Nate Marquardt to 'Man Up'*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/26/dana-white-tells-nate-marquardt-to-man-up/



> The reason that Nate Marquardt failed to pass his required medical examinations remains murky, but one thing is clear: UFC President Dana White is not happy about it.
> 
> White said on the UFC Live pre-fight show on Versus that he's angry at Marquardt for failing to adequately address the issues that the Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission told him to address, and that Marquardt should come clean with UFC fans about what, exactly, those issues are.
> 
> Both White and a Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission official said they were legally prohibited from offering details about Marquardt's pre-fight medicals.
> 
> White said that the Pennsylvania commission is "the best commission in the United States," and that its privacy rules are strict, meaning Marquardt's medical issues won't be revealed unless Marquardt himself reveals them.
> 
> *"Nate Marquardt's gonna have to man up and come out and tell the world why he didn't pass his medicals," White said. "When he does that I think everybody is going to understand why he was cut from the UFC."*
> 
> White said he believes in second chances, but he doesn't expect to give Marquardt another chance.
> 
> *"I think it's pretty clear to the fans and everybody else that I'm pretty disgusted with Nate Marquardt. He's been cut from the UFC, he won't fight in the UFC ever again," White said. "Bottom line is, what Nate Marquardt's thing is, it's bad enough to be cut from the UFC."*


Hmm ...


----------



## Rygu

Well steroids is out of the question for me since Dana wouldn't be cutting him. 

I'm going with staph or possibly an STD maybe? It's just dumb speculation at this point.


----------



## Chewy

cocaine to cut weight.


----------



## Rygu

Chewy said:


> cocaine to cut weight.


I suppose that would work lol, never thought of them doing that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

rygu said:


> Well steroids is out of the question for me since Dana wouldn't be cutting him.
> 
> I'm going with staph or possibly an STD maybe? It's just dumb speculation at this point.


I doubt Dana would react like that if Marquardt had a disease or infection of some sort. It had to be something intentional that was just completely stupid.

And the "He will never fight for us again" line is getting old. Saying things like this when Dana always goes back on them is why people take Dana as a joke half of the time.


----------



## St.Paul Guy

Yea Joe Rogan elaborated at the beginning of the UFC Live broadcast that because of medical records privacy laws in Pennsylvania the UFC can't disclose the reason he didn't pass.

I'm guessing it is something quite serious.


----------



## dudeabides

Marquardt says he's going to tell people on Tuesday:

http://twitter.com/#!/nathanmarquardt


----------



## osmium

dudeabides said:


> Marquardt says he's going to tell people on Tuesday:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/nathanmarquardt


More like he is going to craft some bullshit statement. He could just say what happened right after he got suspended if he actually planned on telling the truth.


----------



## LL

If it was HIV or anything like that, that's not really something you can clear up in six weeks, which is the time frame given for him to sort out his medicals


----------



## GlasgowKiss

Cocaine to cut weight is quite a creative, but good, guess.

Kills the appetite without completely ******* you beyond belief

Minimal comedown compared to other drugs such as MDMA/Ecstacy

Flushes out of the bloodstream in a matter of 1/2 days. Maybe he was cutting right till the last and took it far too close to the medicals


----------



## St.Paul Guy

You'd have to use cocaine more than a couple of times to lose weight, and it would be far from a good weight cut. Plus, you'd run a serious risk of getting addicted to it.

I really doubt that it is cocaine...


----------



## spaulding91

Indestructibl3 said:


> I highly doubt it was a staph infection. I'm still going with him using illegal diuretics, but we'll see ...



with the info given there's no way its a diuretic. More than likely it's an STD or something equally embarrassing considering the athletic director's interview on versus.


----------



## Spec0688

On Tuesday, you will see a statement reviewed by his PR team to make himself look more like the good guy. Don't know why you have to wait 2-3 days in order to make a statement as to what the problem was.


----------



## footodors

I still say the brain scan came up negative as in no brain detected.


----------



## Indestructibl3

osmium said:


> More like he is going to craft some bullshit statement. He could just say what happened right after he got suspended if he actually planned on telling the truth.


Lol yeah exactly - needs some time with his PR people ...


----------



## beardsleybob

Spec0688 said:


> On Tuesday, you will see a statement reviewed by his PR team to make himself look more like the good guy. Don't know why you have to wait 2-3 days in order to make a statement as to what the problem was.


Well he's going to have to discuss things with his lawyer before saying anything. Probably doesn't want to deter too much attention from the event, saving further wrath from Dana. Then there's arranging a press conference.


----------



## Rusty

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't want him back in the UFC. Hes really just not that good. Hes incredibly mentally weak as well


Nate is a great fighter and belongs in the UFC, but if you piss off the boss you're gonna get fired. Hopefully it's something that's been overreacted to. He's better than most.


----------



## mastodon2222

rygu said:


> Well steroids is out of the question for me since Dana wouldn't be cutting him.
> 
> I'm going with staph or possibly an STD maybe? It's just dumb speculation at this point.


Roids? I don't think Dana would get so bent out of shape over this.

Cocaine or meth to cut weight? Maybe, but it still seems like a stretch.

My money is that he's got some serious communciable disease that could be transmitted during a fight: the only two that are bad are HIV or Staph. 

I doubt he has HIV, so my money's on Staph, and I think he might've tried to cover it up which pissed Dana off so much, that's my best guess anyway.


----------



## slapshot

Like I said LOL if its recreational drug use.


----------



## Rygu

I'm still going with staph since I can see Dana being furious about that since not only did he try and hide it, it can be a deadly condition that spreads easily. 

If it is staph, i'm glad he's gone that wouldd be the dumbest shit ever.


----------



## HexRei

mastodon2222 said:


> Roids? I don't think Dana would get so bent out of shape over this.
> 
> Cocaine or meth to cut weight? Maybe, but it still seems like a stretch.
> 
> My money is that he's got some serious communciable disease that could be transmitted during a fight: the only two that are bad are HIV or Staph.
> 
> I doubt he has HIV, so my money's on Staph, and I think he might've tried to cover it up which pissed Dana off so much, that's my best guess anyway.


Could also be hepatitis, they test for that and its communicable in similar ways to HIV, but I doubt Dana would be so nasty if it was an incurable disease like that. 

And he's never gotten mad at fighters in the past for fighting with staph (Diego and Nog come to mind). He wouldn't flip out on someone for getting sick, even if they tried to hide it. He'd probably see that as brave and "the kind of fighter he's looking for" or whatever.

I'm sure it was a drug of some kind, and not a recreational one.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Staph infection is the best guess at this point. Like rygu said, it's very fucked up to hide something like that because it is dangerous and highly contagious. Also, it meets the criteria of not being weight related, being his fault (for trying to hide it), and allowing him to "come back and fight" in the future.


----------



## LL

> According to a source in Nate Marquardt's camp, he wasn't cleared by the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission to fight Rick Story tonight because of a medical issue that the UFC was aware about as of Monday, not because of anything illegal.
> 
> "It wasn't PEDs, and it wasn't a diuretic, it wasn't anything illegal," the source said. "It was a medical issue that the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission didn't like and that we informed the UFC about as of Monday."
> 
> Marquardt is expected to release a statement this morning, but the exact nature of the "medical issue" will likely not be divulged for another week or so, according to his camp. Dana White was angry enough with Marquardt that he tweeted a video saying that not only was he not fighting on the main event, but that he was cut from the UFC. Even with the main event falling apart, the suddenness of the firing led many to speculate that it had do with a problem in his weight cut down to 170 pounds, or for turning up positive for a banned substance.


So, I really have no clue what he did now.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Due to the overuse of two words, "medical" and "disgusted." Its some sort of disease or infection that Nate either didn't try to get fixed or shouldn't have in the first place, like the clap. I am very doubtful that its related to roids or drugs


----------



## HexRei

...im pretty sure they don't test for gonorrhea.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Now that I think about it, it definitely wasn't drugs or anything like that because the UFC knew about it since last week and yet they didn't scratch Nate from the fight until yesterday. So there goes all the cocaine/ecstasy theories.


----------



## HexRei

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Now that I think about it, it definitely wasn't drugs or anything like that because the UFC knew about it since last week and yet they didn't scratch Nate from the fight until yesterday. So there goes all the cocaine/ecstasy theories.


it definitely wasnt recreational drugs (not to mention that cocaine is out of your system in just a few days anyway) but you can't rule out PED's. Some of those can be used legally (HRT for example) there is just a lot of medical red tape to get through to clear it with the commissions.


----------



## slapshot

I just tosses that out, I would be surprised if its not a PED.


----------



## cdtcpl

Could it be the skin version of herp? A couple guys have been kicked off TUF once they started showing symptoms.


----------



## ptw

I am super curious, ****. I hope it's something funny.


----------



## Jason12

Logically I can't see it being a PED or any form of drug because he would of been suspended right away and not given time to get cleared. If it was a legit medical issue Dana wouldn't be as critical as he's been and Nate would be putting up more of a fight.

The only thing I can think of is he didn't get some form of immunization/vaccine or something of that nature which was required by the commission. That seems to fit the nature of how all this has gone down because it gives the impression that he screwed up something that shouldn't of been an issue.


----------



## mohammadmoofty

According to a source in Nate Marquardt's camp, he wasn't cleared by the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission to fight Rick Story tonight because of a medical issue that the UFC was aware about as of Monday, not because of anything illegal.

"It wasn't PEDs, and it wasn't a diuretic, it wasn't anything illegal," the source said. "It was a medical issue that the Pennsylvania Athletic Commission didn't like and that we informed the UFC about as of Monday."

Marquardt is expected to release a statement this morning, but the exact nature of the "medical issue" will likely not be divulged for another week or so, according to his camp. Dana White was angry enough with Marquardt that he tweeted a video saying that not only was he not fighting on the main event, but that he was cut from the UFC. Even with the main event falling apart, the suddenness of the firing led many to speculate that it had do with a problem in his weight cut down to 170 pounds, or for turning up positive for a banned substance.


----------



## HexRei

"the source said"


yeah, that source guy, he's always got the inside scoop! how does he do it?


----------



## astrallite

The commission cited HIPPA laws...specifically relating to medical confidentiality. PEDs is unlikely.

Some kind of curable disease that could have been vaccinated sounds like a possibility.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

they said they knew about it for quite some time and gave him 24 hours to be medically cleared and eh didnt meet the requirements, they said if he meets those requirements next week he is off the suspension so it is not a set time of suspension its just whenever he is medically cleared. tuesday is the day we can find out but we wont know anything more til then


----------



## slapshot

randyspankstito said:


> I am sure it has to do with him not even being close to weight and being told by medical staff that he couldn't sauna anymore. Unbelievable if he only got down to 181 though, that's not even close! I mean, 185 is what he cutting to before he tried to make WW, so if i was dana i would be pissed too if that what really happened.


Dana said The athletic commission had gave him a time frame to correct whatever it was. I was sure I herd Dana say it was a issue they had been monitoring for three weeks if I remember right.


----------



## Glothin

astrallite said:


> The commission cited HIPPA laws...specifically relating to medical confidentiality. PEDs is unlikely.
> 
> Some kind of curable disease that could have been vaccinated sounds like a possibility.



If they cited HIPPA instead of HIPAA, something really weird is going on.


----------



## Soojooko

http://www.lasvegassun.com/news/2011/jun/26/reasons-nate-marquardts/?framing=fighting



> Many assumed UFC President Dana White and Pennsylvania Athletic Commission Executive Director Greg Sirb would reveal more details of Nate Marquardt’s mysterious failed medicals and release from the promotion during the UFC on Versus 4 telecast.
> 
> That never materialized Sunday evening. Although White and Sirb both appeared on the broadcast, neither could provide any specifics regarding Marquardt’s situation.
> 
> They cited Pennsylvania HIPPA laws that prevent the release of a fighter’s medical issues as the reason for their silence.
> 
> *“Nate Marquardt is going to have to man up and tell the world why he didn’t pass his medicals,”* White said on television. *“When he does that, I think everyone will understand why he was cut from the UFC.”*
> 
> Marquardt and his team have declined to discuss why he didn’t meet Pennsylvania medical requirements and pulled out of a main event bout with Rick Story a day before it was scheduled.
> 
> But, according to Marquardt’s twitter, that will end shortly.
> 
> “I will personally be addressing all issues related to my medicals, etc this Tuesday,” Marquardt posted.
> 
> The broadcast did confirm the problem had nothing to do with Marquardt dropping to welterweight for the first time in his UFC career. Versus reported that Marquardt was on weight at 170 pounds hours before Friday’s weigh-in.
> 
> Sirb said both the commission and Marquardt were aware of the issue well in advance of the fight, but assumed it would be taken care of before the weigh-in.
> 
> “We tried to give Nate as much time as possible to satisfy our medical requirements,” Sirb said. “It got down to the 24th hour, about 3:00 on Friday, and he didn’t satisfy them. The fight had to be pulled.”
> 
> White spoke glowingly of the Pennsylvania commission, which he called “the best in the United States.” He had quite a different message for Marquardt, his long-time employee.
> 
> *“Bottom line, what Nate Marquardt did is bad enough to be cut by the UFC,”* White said. *“I’m disgusted with him. He has no business fighting in the UFC.”*


Strong words by Dana. Nate must have done something pretty stupid.


----------



## chosenFEW

a thyroid issue and weight problems?

he broke or tore something horsing around and didn't want to mention anything to the UFC?

he was taking some "over the counter supplements" which gave him a positive test on a drug exam?

those are my guesses... i dont have a clue


if its not peds or anything illegal like people are saying.


----------



## Finnsidious

Jason12 said:


> Logically I can't see it being a PED or any form of drug because he would of been suspended right away and not given time to get cleared. If it was a legit medical issue Dana wouldn't be as critical as he's been and Nate would be putting up more of a fight.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is he didn't get some form of immunization/vaccine or something of that nature which was required by the commission. That seems to fit the nature of how all this has gone down because it gives the impression that he screwed up something that shouldn't of been an issue.


Yeah, if it was a PED, they would just say so, there would be no reason not to.

It has to be a personal medical issue they can't make a statement about, and something really dumb to make DW fire him. 

Like he had to provide a blood sample in time for them to test for Hep C etc, and didn't do it, even after they asked a bunch of times. Something like that, that would have been trivial, but instead ruined the main event because they didn't get it done in time.


----------



## Leed

I'm curious on this one.. What could it be.. 6 weeks notice.. couldn't get medical clearance.. gets fired from it.. sounds like a case for Horatio (let's say someone died too).


----------



## SideWays222

*HONESTLY and i feel im 80% sure im right.*


Nate Marquardt did not fill out the paper work/samples on time even though he was given plenty of time to do it. 

And it might not seem like a big deal but quiet honestly its a bigger deal to me then even testing positive. If you test positive i think you should be suspended/fined but allowed back into the UFC. On the other hand if you cannot fill out the paper work on time that to me quiet honestly means that you just dont give a **** about the UFC or your fighting career. Dana White has every right to be disgusted by him because he was given the Main Event spot. So if it is as simple as being paper work issue then i say good riddance.

Again this is a pure guess on my part and i have no evidence to support it.


----------



## edlavis88

I'm thinking it might have to do with Nate somehow doing something to alter his weight when the commission where checking his weight.

Nate got fired and Dana's words have been very strong and the commission have issued an indefinite suspension. These dont seem to be adequete responses to a guy simply mucking up paperwork. I think something a lot more serious has happened. I mean Dana wasnt even this angry at Chael!


----------



## Toxic

Or Lutter, or Sherk or Sylvia. not even Tito after the whole boxing Dana fiasco.


----------



## Drogo

People aren't getting this. He did not get fired because of a drug test or illness. It doesn't matter what it was. The "thing" that got him fired was he knew about an issue for 6 weeks, had plenty of time and opportunity to take care of it and didn't. If that happened in any business the person responsible would probably be fired. It doesn't matter what the particular issue was, what matters was the not getting it taken care of. 

Nate got fired for laziness/incompetence. What the specifics are don't even really matter, he's gone because he was stupid.


----------



## HexRei

chosenFEW said:


> a thyroid issue and weight problems?
> 
> he broke or tore something horsing around and didn't want to mention anything to the UFC?
> 
> he was taking some "over the counter supplements" which gave him a positive test on a drug exam?
> 
> those are my guesses... i dont have a clue
> 
> 
> if its not peds or anything illegal like people are saying.


The first two don't make sense coupled with the "bad enough" statement that White gave. He definitely wouldn't be viciously cutting a fighter over injuries or health problems, and "hiding" such a thing wouldn't make a difference either, fighters come into fights sick or injured all the time and Dana has never done a thing about it.



Finnsidious said:


> Yeah, if it was a PED, they would just say so, there would be no reason not to.


Not necessarily. Commissions often wait to release results, and remember this is the PA commission, they can do things any way they want, and not necessarily even the way other commissions do them.

I'd bet money that it's a PED of some kind.



edlavis88 said:


> I'm thinking it might have to do with Nate somehow doing something to alter his weight when the commission where checking his weight.
> 
> Nate got fired and Dana's words have been very strong and the commission have issued an indefinite suspension. These dont seem to be adequete responses to a guy simply mucking up paperwork. I think something a lot more serious has happened. I mean Dana wasnt even this angry at Chael!


But that doesn't jibe with all the statements about it being a problem with his medical forms that he had plenty of time to fix. How would he illegally alter his weight besides PED's anyway? Cut off an arm and have it reattached?

We should create a poll for this, lol.


----------



## Ape City

Chewy said:


> cocaine to cut weight.





rygu said:


> I suppose that would work lol, never thought of them doing that.


He would have to keep himself high constantly to suppress his appetite which is a fabulous way to get addicted to a drug that is really, really hard to quit. I think you would have to be the stupidest person in the world to do a drug like cocaine for the specific reason of losing weight. Somewhat ludicrous. 



GlasgowKiss said:


> Cocaine to cut weight is quite a creative, but good, guess.
> 
> Kills the appetite without completely ******* you beyond belief
> 
> Minimal comedown compared to other drugs such as MDMA/Ecstacy
> 
> Flushes out of the bloodstream in a matter of 1/2 days. Maybe he was cutting right till the last and took it far too close to the medicals


Minimal comedown? After a night of railing lines the next day feels like a bottomless black hole lol. I suppose if he was just doing the absolute minimum, but there must be legal meds that suppress appetite that don't come with so many repercussions.


----------



## HexRei

Ape City said:


> Minimal comedown? After a night of railing lines the next day feels like a bottomless black hole lol. I suppose if he was just doing the absolute minimum, but there must be legal meds that suppress appetite that don't come with so many repercussions.


There are. The idea that he was using cocaine to cut weight is absolutely ridiculous for a zillion reasons- it's terrible for you, you'd need to be on it nonstop, it would interfere with training, its expensive as ****...


----------



## prolyfic

Okay I am probably wrong but here me out. What if it is an HIV test, he had time to get that in and didn't. Turns out (really hope not). That he is HIV positive...that right there is grounds to be let go anyway. Dana might think that he is positive and didn't want to deal with it. Dana would be pissed about that and this would prevent him from fighting as you know if he gets cut and someone else gets cut blood can be interchanged. I am almost sure i'm wrong but this popped into my head.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Pfft, cocaine. I bet he at least did heroin.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

274 posts on a Nate Marquardt thread. Some things never fail to amaze me. Dana seems to like cutting people. What I want to know is why have the Diaz brothers still got jobs in MMA when they openly talk about smoking weed. Joe Rogan too. I think its personally because Dana likes a smoke too. I don't know if its fact. But I've seen different videos where his eyes look very red and small.


----------



## HexRei

Tyson Fury said:


> 274 posts on a Nate Marquardt thread. Some things never fail to amaze me. Dana seems to like cutting people. What I want to know is why have the Diaz brothers still got jobs in MMA when they openly talk about smoking weed. Joe Rogan too. I think its personally because Dana likes a smoke too. I don't know if its fact. But I've seen different videos where his eyes look very red and small.


Until one of these guys pops hot under the Zuffa umbrella, Dana won't do anything about it. Nick has a prescription for medical marijuana in fact.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

HexRei said:


> Until one of these guys pops hot under the Zuffa umbrella, Dana won't do anything about it. Nick has a prescription for medical marijuana in fact.


Nick has a prescription? Wow. News to me. How did he swindle that? Anywhere I can read about it?


----------



## HexRei

Tyson Fury said:


> Nick has a prescription? Wow. News to me. How did he swindle that? Anywhere I can read about it?


It was prescribed for his ADD, I believe.

http://www.mmamania.com/2008/03/27/...ssibly-the-reason-forced-of-strikeforce-card/


----------



## TraMaI

Has to be recreational drug use. The way dana said he's disgusted with his choices makes me think it was something he could've put a stop to it, not like a disease.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

HexRei said:


> It was prescribed for his ADD, I believe.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2008/03/27/...ssibly-the-reason-forced-of-strikeforce-card/


He got weed prescribed for attention deficit disorder!? I have 2 cousins who have that. I had no idea they prescribed that for ADD. 

Thanks for the link.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leed

Didn't Joe have a card too? (I don't have proof, just remember someone mentioning it somewhere)


----------



## The Horticulturist

99% of mma fighters smoke weed, Nate doesn't seem like one of those guys and this thread is about him.

This situation is bananas. We have plenty of great fighters coming up the ranks every day, so I won't really miss Nate. There is nothing interesting for me to say, but reading the speculation has been really entertaining this morning. 

Whatever happened, I hope it is juicy and incriminating for all of us to see.


----------



## Budhisten

Some more info has been released by the Pennsylvania State Athletic Comission:



> *Pennsylvania Commission Confirms Marquardt Did Not Fail Drug Test*
> 
> Nate Marquardt remains on suspension from the state of Pennsylvania after failing to receive medical clearance prior to the weekend's UFC on Versus event. In the aftermath of the shocking development, which included Marquardt's firing from the promotion, many questions have arisen.
> 
> Which part of the medical review did Marquardt fail to clear? How did six weeks go by without a resolution? And how did Pennsylvania suspend Marquardt when it appeared he'd never been licensed in the first place?
> 
> While most of the situation is still shrouded in mystery, at least one of those questions can be answered.
> 
> Gregory Sirb, the executive director of the state's athletic commission told MMA Fighting on Monday that Marquardt had indeed been granted a license to fight, pending medical clearance.
> 
> "He was licensed. He completed all his paperwork for licensing probably a week before," Sirb said.
> 
> But Sirb said that regardless of whether or not the license had been granted, Marquardt would have faced the same possible outcome for failing to clear his medical issue.
> 
> "He knew full well what the ramifications were, whether licensed or not," Sirb said. Sirb told reporters on Sunday that Marquardt had six weeks to resolve an outstanding issue, but would not divulge what it was. Neither would UFC president Dana White.
> 
> According to the commission's website, while in the course of applying for a license, a professional fighter must provide a negative HIV, Hepatits C and Hepatitis B surface antigen exam. They must also provide the results of an annual medical exam. That exam is wide-ranging and covers potential issues related to vision, lungs, heart rate, the nervous system, coordination and more that could disqualify a fighter from competition. In addition, there is language in the regulations that offers the commission the latitude to request other exams. The stated medical requirements are similar to those of other states, including Nevada and New Jersey.
> 
> All of the test aforementioned results are considered the fighter's private medical information and kept confidential under federal HIPAA laws. Federal or Pennsylvania state law does not, however, prohibit disclosure of a positive drug test result, nor the type of drug which led to a confirmed positive test.
> 
> Sirb confirmed that if Marquardt had failed a drug test, the commission would have released those findings.
> 
> "I've been here 22 years and we do not embarrass anybody," he said. "But we would have said, 'drug test.'"
> 
> To date, Marquardt and his team have said little regarding the situation. On Saturday, his team released a statement to MMA Fighting which read, "I was looking forward to my welterweight debut. I'm sorry I let everyone down." On Sunday, he tweeted, "I'm sorry to all my fans and the UFC for not passing the medicals for tonight's fight. I'm heart broken I couldn't fight, but I will b (sic) back."
> 
> Marquardt is expected to make his first extended statements about the matter on Tuesday's edition of The MMA Hour, which airs at 1 pm on MMAFighting.com.


*Source: MMAFighting.com*

Guess that eliminates one theory, now only a hundred remain


----------



## ESPADA9

I didn’t think it was anything related to PEDs or recreational drugs, I was guessing either a health issue (hernia, high blood pressure, etc) or some infectious disease.

What an idiot for not addressing it BEFORE the fight, like say 90 days before.


----------



## Drogo

According to the commission's website, while in the course of applying for a license, a professional fighter must provide a negative HIV, Hepatits C and Hepatitis B surface antigen exam. They must also provide the results of an annual medical exam. 

This is what it is going to be about. He didn't provide a negative test or annual medical result. I don't think he is HIV or Hep positive, he just didn't get the test done in time or get his annual medical results or something stupid.


----------



## vilify

Drogo said:


> According to the commission's website, while in the course of applying for a license, a professional fighter must provide a negative HIV, Hepatits C and Hepatitis B surface antigen exam. They must also provide the results of an annual medical exam.
> 
> This is what it is going to be about. He didn't provide a negative test or annual medical result. * I don't think he is HIV or Hep positive, he just didn't get the test done in time or get his annual medical results or something stupid.*


There's no way he would have forgotten or procrastinated about getting the required paperwork.

I think its pretty obvious he has one of those diseases you listed and didn't disclose it for whatever reason. I feel bad for him.


----------



## slapshot

Herpes maybe ..


----------



## _JB_

Dana White Comments on Nate Marquardt - http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/06/video-dana-white-comments-on-nate-marquardt/

Says he's disgusted and will never fight in the UFC again.

Taken while fights were taking place.


----------



## michelangelo

Nate screwed Nate.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

I can't imagine that it's something to do with not filing paperwork or not getting a physical if Dana is "disgusted" by him.... it would more lead to him having some condition that he didn't disclose, or didn't treat, and was still trying to fight therefore potentially exposing his opponent to it.

That or he's disgusted by how lazy he is and he was took busy smoking weed and eating KFC to file some paperwork.


----------



## Inkdot

Leed said:


> Didn't Joe have a card too? (I don't have proof, just remember someone mentioning it somewhere)


He does. In california you can get a medical marijuana licence for pretty much anything. I'm tempted to move there infact! :smoke01:


----------



## SideWays222

Most my friends have marijuana medical cards. Its actually as easy as making up a problem lol


----------



## demoman993

Leed said:


> Didn't Joe have a card too? (I don't have proof, just remember someone mentioning it somewhere)


He's got one, he talks about it on nearly every one of his podcasts. Apparently its quite easy to get one in the state of California and there are countless numbers of legal distributors in the state. This is all second hand but I believe it, he has no reason to lie about it.​


----------



## box

slapshot said:


> Herpes maybe ..


Doubt it, Gray Maynard was doing an interview and had a sore on his lip and admitted he had herpes. He's still fighting.


----------



## SideWays222

box said:


> Doubt it, Gray Maynard was doing an interview and had a sore on his lip and admitted he had herpes. He's still fighting.


But a cold sore is a bit different from Herpes that i think he is talking about.


----------



## box

SideWays222 said:


> But a cold sore is a bit different from Herpes that i think he is talking about.


Cold sores are oral herpes. Which you'd come into contact with more than the other genital type in fighting, so it wouldn't be why Nate is kicked.


----------



## streetpunk08

I thought from the beginning that it was most likely not disclosing something like an illness or infectious disease to the proper authorities because as was posted earlier if it was a failed drug test whether from a narcotic, PED, or diuretic either Dana and or the PA commission would have released that information. The fact that their not allowed because of the HIPPA act basically all but says for 99% certainty it's an illness. Which sucks because neither Dana or the PA commission can release medical information to the public and if Nate releases it, it is all but guaranteed to be a sugar coated PR statement, so unless Nate tells the honest truth we probably will never know for 100% certainty what actually happened. Hepatitis in my opinion is the most likely cause. Specifically the word Dana used, "disgust" means that it was something that justifies and immediate cut from the UFC and Dana saying he will never fight for them again. If he was too lazy or simply forgot to file paperwork there's no way Dana even as brash as he is would blast Nate to this degree.


----------



## oldfan

this just popped up on my facebook.

....yeah we're friends...


----------



## dvdanny

streetpunk08 said:


> I thought from the beginning that it was most likely not disclosing something like an illness or infectious disease to the proper authorities because as was posted earlier if it was a failed drug test whether from a narcotic, PED, or diuretic either Dana and or the PA commission would have released that information. The fact that their not allowed because of the HIPPA act basically all but says for 99% certainty it's an illness. Which sucks because neither Dana or the PA commission can release medical information to the public and if Nate releases it, it is all but guaranteed to be a sugar coated PR statement, so unless Nate tells the honest truth we probably will never know for 100% certainty what actually happened. Hepatitis in my opinion is the most likely cause. Specifically the word Dana used, "disgust" means that it was something that justifies and immediate cut from the UFC and Dana saying he will never fight for them again. If he was too lazy or simply forgot to file paperwork there's no way Dana even as brash as he is would blast Nate to this degree.


I would probably go with Hep as well, since AIDS is a pretty big deal (public opinion wise) and I don't think Dana would bash Nate so much for having it.


----------



## Roflcopter

dvdanny said:


> I would probably go with Hep as well, since AIDS is a pretty big deal (public opinion wise) and I don't think Dana would bash Nate so much for having it.


Why would he bash Nate for having Hep? There is no difference.


----------



## slapshot

Yeah Im still saying Dana would not be that big of a prick over something like a std. 

Who knows but the fact that Dana is disgusted makes me think its weight but IDK I know its been fun guessing but now I want to know what the real deal is, lol.


----------



## SideWays222

box said:


> Cold sores are oral herpes. Which you'd come into contact with more than the other genital type in fighting, so it wouldn't be why Nate is kicked.


Cold sores are a type of herpes. Oral Herpes is not the correct term for it. You can get sexual transmitted herpes on your groin and then your mouth and guess what.. that would NOT be a cold sore. Look it up.. Type A and Type B herpes are different and not just by the location.


----------



## box

Both are a form of herpes, I don't see why we're debating. I wouldn't want to fight someone with either. You can still get herpes on your Johnson from letting a girl with cold sores go at it, especially if you get cut like a fight.


----------



## TanyaJade

[Edited]


----------



## box

We gotta pass the time somehow while we wait for Nate to give his personal press conference, to admit to having a My little poney fetish that caused him to get a skin disease from the fur on the toys.


----------



## TanyaJade

[Edited]


----------



## SideWays222

box said:


> Both are a form of herpes, I don't see why we're debating. I wouldn't want to fight someone with either. You can still get herpes on your Johnson from letting a girl with cold sores go at it, especially if you get cut like a fight.


the Difference is there is a DIFFERENCE between cold sore herps and Herpes that you get from fawking a nast girl.


----------



## box

I do agree. Although she's probably a nice lady


----------



## streetpunk08

If this all transpired because Nate did not make weight then I really don't understand the overzealous reaction by Dana. There have been multiple guys in the past since Zuffa bought the company that have been co-main eventing or main eventing a card that have missed weight that haven't been crucified like Nate has. Thiago Alves against Matt Hughes comes to mind and Travis Lutter against Anderson which was a freaking world title fight comes to mind immediately. Those two are just off the top of my head.

Based on everything I've read in my opinion at some point over the last few weeks Nate was diagnosed with either some kind of infectious disease, some other illness or some condition that would prohibit him from fighting. Now from here it sounds like he couldn't get all the necessary paperwork that he would need to hand into the athletic commission due to whatever he was hypothetically diagnosed with and with the absence of said paperwork the PA commission found out and obviously had to inform Dana.

If Nate knew he wasn't going to get cleared for whatever reason he could have informed Dana who could get a replacement on more than a day's notice. The severity of trying to dodge the medical clearances depends on the hypothetical diagnosis. If hypothetically he had an infectious disease like Hepatitis and he was trying to fight that would be classified as a disgusting act and would absolutely warrant an immediate cut and ban from the UFC. Having a disease or illness or STD or whatever in and of itself is not gonna provoke Dana to the actions Dana took BUT knowing you have said condition and not informing either Dana and or the athletic commission absolutely would.

Alot of speculation but to me it seems something of this nature is what happened to provoke Dana's response.


----------



## slapshot

box said:


> Both are a form of herpes, I don't see why we're debating. I wouldn't want to fight someone with either. You can still get herpes on your Johnson from letting a girl with cold sores go at it, especially if you get cut like a fight.


They are two different forms, If you dont know what form is worse I guess that's fine by me.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Wasn't the commission supposed to release a statement? What the hell happened (a phrase I've been using extensively in this thread)?


----------



## streetpunk08

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Wasn't the commission supposed to release a statement? What the hell happened (a phrase I've been using extensively in this thread)?


In the article released by the commission that Budhisten posted a few pages back it basically says it was not because of a failed drug test and if it was they would say as much. IMO if it was missing weight they would have said something or Dana absolutely would have. Again with the speculation, IF it was something that would be put or was in Nate's personal medical records the HIPPA Act which was passed like 5 years ago basically states that it is against the law in the US to look at or release something that was in a private medical file. So if it was, than both Dana and the PA commission legally cannot release that information only Nate himself can which he said he will tomorrow but how much he tells us is up to him and his PR team.


----------



## footodors

He tried swapped pee via some type of whizzinator. 
That's my guess and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Soojooko

Yes, yes... I know its Bleacher Report... and yes, I know most of their articles are full of shit. But, worth posting anyway:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/750706-does-nate-marquardt-have-hepatitis-b?

This quote was taken from an internet forum apparently:



> “Nate held back medical info about an ongoing personal problem/disease. Nate contracted Hep B. Nobody knows how he got it but, he has Hep B and Hep B is not forever, it can be shaken off in time but, everyone is different and heals at a different rate "Look up HEP B for those of you who don’t know what it is or for those of you whom may think it’s forever". He was supposed to be evaluated by the commission’s Dr’s and he was dodging them until the last minute because he’s embarrassed about his disease. Yes it was wrong but, we all thought he had shaken it. Since he decided to wait till the last minute to get cleared by the Dr’s and was dodging phone calls all the way up to 5 hours before the event is why Dana White is pissed. We hope Dana takes a second look at this and we will continue to have Nate’s back through this tuff situation. Stay tuned tomorrow afternoon to a more in depth response from Nate himself… Sorry guys and thanks. Nate is going nowhere but to the top of the MMA world….”


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> Yes, yes... I know its Bleacher Report... and yes, I know most of their articles are full of shit. But, worth posting anyway:
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/750706-does-nate-marquardt-have-hepatitis-b?
> 
> This quote was taken from an internet forum apparently:


You're quoting an internet article that quotes an internet forum.....and I got nothing clever...

I've gotta get some sleep.


I'll bet right now that it's 100% correct.


----------



## oldfan

check back at bleacher report and see if they're using you as a confirmation source.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> You're quoting an internet article that quotes an internet forum.....and I got nothing clever...
> 
> I've gotta get some sleep.
> 
> 
> I'll bet right now that it's 100% correct.


Oh... for sure. But at this stage, the whole debate has become a speculative free-for-all. Plus, of all the awful speculations so far, this one seems to fit. I'm willing to believe it over the idea he was doing drugs.


----------



## oldfan

it really does sound more likely than anything else i've read.

was it us they were quoting?:confused02:


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> it really does sound more likely than anything else i've read.
> 
> was it us they were quoting?:confused02:


They consulted their special Bleacher Report investigative reporter:


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> They consulted their special Bleacher Report investigative reporter:


I"ve seen that guy training with Eddie bravo


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> I"ve seen that guy training with Eddie bravo


I can dig it. Bravo certainly has a whiff of the JuJu man about him.


----------



## Emericanaddict

All I can think of is that Nate was knee deep in hooker juice and caught something nasty. I REALLY hope that's not what happened but this whole thing is just crazy at the moment.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Tyson Fury said:


> 274 posts on a Nate Marquardt thread. Some things never fail to amaze me. Dana seems to like cutting people. What I want to know is why have the Diaz brothers still got jobs in MMA when they openly talk about smoking weed. Joe Rogan too. I think its personally because Dana likes a smoke too. I don't know if its fact. But I've seen different videos where his eyes look very red and small.


Got a neg rep for this?



> omg you are ridiculous!


This is starting to annoy me now. People really need to show some balls and say why they think what I said was ridiculous. Explain reasons and counter my viewpoints rationally. Not "omg u r so ridiculous!!!lolololo" Its bullshit and it puts me off posting on here sometimes. 

Rant over.


----------



## Iuanes

Tyson Fury said:


> Got a neg rep for this?
> 
> 
> 
> This is starting to annoy me now. People really need to show some balls and say why they think what I said was ridiculous. Explain reasons and counter my viewpoints rationally. Not "omg u r so ridiculous!!!lolololo" Its bullshit and it puts me off posting on here sometimes.
> 
> Rant over.


Smoking weed or 'admitting' to it, doesn't matter so long as it doesn't effect the UFCs ability to put on events or impede the quality of these events. Whatever Marquardt did or didn't do, he ruined the main event by not being fit or qualified to compete. Joe Rogan doesn't fight and the Diaz brothers have always passed medicals/testing (except that time in Japan, but thats Japan) and always bring it when they do fight. Marquardt tangibly hurt the UFC through his own neglect of protocol, (whatever it was).

So what's _your_ point?


----------



## limba

Ari said:


> Just goes to show you what an interesting species human beings are.
> 
> *300 pages later you have a debate about Herpes*.
> 
> *LMAO.*



I've read about 30 posts in this thread and i LOL'd...+ i gave up on reading more.


----------



## enufced904

*Nate Marquardt - Testosterone Therapy*

Live blog interview



> Nate Marquardt is scheduled to appear on Ariel Helwani's The MMA Hour at 1 p.m. ET to discuss his failed medicals in Pennsylvania that led to his removal from UFC on Versus 4 and Dana White cutting him from the UFC roster. Bloody Elbow will live blog the proceedings.
> 
> For additional commentary, follow Mike Fagan on Twitter.
> 
> [12:45 p.m.] Bump. We should be underway in about fifteen minutes.
> 
> [1:00 p.m.] And here we go.
> 
> [1:06 p.m.] Helwani running through the show guest. Nate's here with his manager from Alchemist MMA Lex McMahon. Nate says he wasn't cleared to fight because of a situation he's dealt with since August. Feeling sluggish, horrible. Memory was off. Doctor did tests, which came back for low testosterone.
> 
> He went on testosterone therapy. Went to the UFC to discuss it. He went on treatment. Was on treatment until the first of this year. Applied for therapeutic-use exemption for fight against Dan Miller. Commission allowed it, but they wanted Nate to do tests after fight. Go off treatment for 8 weeks and take blood tests. Nate claims he went off treatment, took the three blood tests. Results came back and doctor wrote letter that said Nate had low testosterone and was a candidate for treatment.
> 
> Personal doctor recommended he go back on treatment. This is three weeks out from Story fight. Doctor recommended more aggressive treatment given proximity to the fight.
> 
> [1:10 p.m.] Doctor said treatment wouldn't be worth it if it wasn't more aggressive. Nate took treatment for two weeks. Took a blood test to make sure he was within normal range, but that test came back high (out of range). Nate started to panic.
> 
> McMahon notes that doctor told Nate to stop treatment to get back to normal levels, which he did.
> 
> Nate admits he should have requested testing earlier from his doctor. Nate took several tests the week of the fight, which showed his levels falling, but still above acceptable range. Close by weigh-in, but still above. At that point, the Pennsylvania commission told him he wouldn't be able to fight, put on suspension.
> 
> Nate took another blood test on the day of the fight, and his levels were within proper range.
> 
> McMahon notes that Marquardt didn't do anything that wasn't communicated to the UFC, athletic commissions.
> 
> [1:11 p.m.] Nate says he talked to Greg Sirb, executive of PSAC, and his suspension would be lifted given current information.
> 
> [1:15 p.m.] Ariel asks if Nate's currently suspended. Nate says Sirb is going to meet with the board this week to review it.
> 
> Ariel asks why Nate had lowered testosterone. Nate runs through symptoms: sluggish, no energy, poor memory, etc. Talks about other tests they ran: brain scans, mono test, blood test for other hormones. Nate runs through list of possible reasons: genetic, problem with testicles, pituitary gland problem. But Nate isn't sure why he personally has low testosterone.
> 
> [1:17 p.m.] I'm not a doctor, but I need to take responsibility. I'm the one fighting, not my doctor. I'm the one in the main event. I'm the one that messed up. Nate choking up at this point.
> 
> [1:20 p.m.] McMahon talking about things they could have done, including requesting more frequent blood tests from the start.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/6/2...s-nate-marquardt-releases-statement-live-blog


----------



## Fieos

So Nate was kicked out for testosterone therapy drama?


----------



## DanTheJu

*Testosterone Levels High*

Nate said he had low testosterone and was taking replacement therapy. His therapy was a bit to aggressive, and his levels were to high for the fight. 

Seems pretty bad all around!


----------



## Spec0688

How does Marquardt get cut from the UFC by doing the same thing as Chael Sonnen, not to mention Sonnen has much more serious situations going on outside the UFC. 

Dana White... WTF?


----------



## MMAnWEED

watching right now. He was just in tears. It has to do with his banned substance abuse in 2005 he is talking about right now. His test probably crashed from the pro hormonal use.


----------



## Harness

Man, he is so nice. I feel for the guy.


----------



## Intermission

Basically, that is a dick move on Dana. He was clearly reacting to the fact he dropped out of the main event.


----------



## Thelegend

this situation is crazy, can someone, namely nate, just come out with why he was suspended already?


----------



## Harness

Thelegend said:


> this situation is crazy, can someone, namely nate, just come out with why he was suspended already?


high testosterone levels.


----------



## Intermission

Thelegend said:


> this situation is crazy, can someone, namely nate, just come out with why he was suspended already?


He did already, he is basically crying on the MMA hour right now...


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Iuanes said:


> Smoking weed or 'admitting' to it, doesn't matter so long as it doesn't effect the UFCs ability to put on events or impede the quality of these events. Whatever Marquardt did or didn't do, he ruined the main event by not being fit or qualified to compete. Joe Rogan doesn't fight and the Diaz brothers have always passed medicals/testing (except that time in Japan, but thats Japan) and always bring it when they do fight. Marquardt tangibly hurt the UFC through his own neglect of protocol, (whatever it was).
> 
> So what's _your_ point?


My point is in most sports, any kind of drug use is prohibited, whether your an athlete or not. 

Doesn't matter anyway, overeaction on my part. The massive irony here is its probably to do with lack of cannabis intake over last few days! Crazy world we live in. 

Also, its not the neg rep thing that bothered me, it was the cowardly nature in which people comment while giving me the neg rep. 

Again, doesn't matter. Over it.:thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

I'm watching now but I was late. I still can't tell what happened???:confused02::confused02::confused02:


----------



## Intermission

oldfan said:


> I'm watching now but I was late. I still can't tell what happened???:confused02::confused02::confused02:


He has been getting testosterone treatment for a long time now (TO THE UFC'S KNOWLEDGE) but Nates doctor told him his levels would be okay for the fight. They weren't and the UFC was mad because they lost their main event. Its not fair to Nate.


----------



## oldfan

Intermission said:


> He has been getting testosterone treatment for a long time now (TO THE UFC'S KNOWLEDGE) but Nates doctor told him his levels would be okay for the fight. They weren't and the UFC was mad because they lost their main event. Its not fair to Nate.


OK. thanks.

I usually find myself defending Dana. Not this time.


----------



## Rusty

Sounds like Uncle Dana overreacted. Too bad for Nate but hopefully he can make his way back.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

who cares now nate can get destroyed against lombard in bellator, and i tend to think nate and dana might have different versions of 'the truth'


----------



## Roflcopter

Spec0688 said:


> How does Marquardt get cut from the UFC by doing the same thing as Chael Sonnen, not to mention Sonnen has much more serious situations going on outside the UFC.
> 
> Dana White... WTF?


This. Unreal.


----------



## HexRei

Intermission said:


> He has been getting testosterone treatment for a long time now (TO THE UFC'S KNOWLEDGE) but Nates doctor told him his levels would be okay for the fight. They weren't and the UFC was mad because they lost their main event. Its not fair to Nate.






HexRei said:


> He's popped before and got off with a wristslap.
> 
> *Anyway, rumor that I just heard is:*
> 
> Nate was getting test replacement therapy without being cleared by the commission first, and failed the screening because of it.




From waaaaaay back on page 15  Still not gonna reveal my source but they were pretty close (in fact I might have just misunderstood)! I knew it had to be PEDs though. The idea of Nate getting busted on recreational drugs or getting cut by Dana over a disease is just laughable.


----------



## Intermission

UFC_OWNS said:


> who cares now nate can get destroyed against lombard in bellator, and i tend to think nate and dana might have different versions of 'the truth'


"The truth" is in the PROOF, and Nate has proof via doctor records of testosterone treatment.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

No surprise he got cut. He's tested positive for PEDs twice and twice he made it look like it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Jason12

Spec0688 said:


> How does Marquardt get cut from the UFC by doing the same thing as Chael Sonnen, not to mention Sonnen has much more serious situations going on outside the UFC.
> 
> Dana White... WTF?


Theres a BIG difference between these two situation from the UFC's standpoint. Sonnen actually made it to the fight ....everybody who paid for tickets was happy and everybody who paid for the PPV was happy. Nate didnt even make it to the fight which screwed the UFC at the last minute...everybody who paid for tickets was pissed and i bet Versus, Sportsnet etc were pissed too. 

I think we are all forgetting its a business, its not fair but in reality Nate really screwed the UFC.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

Intermission said:


> He has been getting testosterone treatment for a long time now (TO THE UFC'S KNOWLEDGE) but Nates doctor told him his levels would be okay for the fight. They weren't and the UFC was mad because they lost their main event. Its not fair to Nate.


This. 

I'm not really a fan of Nate. I thought he was an upper-tier gatekeeper, and I never found his fights that exciting. 

That said, Dana looks like an ass here. If the UFC knew about the testosterone therapy, then the corp. understood the risk involved w/ Nate headlining at any time, especially after the Sonnen fiasco, and should have helped him to maintain house. 

If this is the truth, the black eye belongs to the UFC and Dana.


----------



## f4rtknock3r

Intermission said:


> "The truth" is in the PROOF, and Nate has proof via doctor records of testosterone treatment.


So does Chael Sonnen. This is not the first time Nate gets in some sort of trouble because of high level testosterone. Dana probably has a different story to tell then that of Nate.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

f4rtknock3r said:


> So does Chael Sonnen. This is not the first time Nate gets in some sort of trouble because of high level testosterone. Dana probably has a different story to tell then that of Nate.


yeah sonnen has years of proof and none of yall wanna believe him because you hate his guts and this again is nates 2nd time and it ruined the mainevent and there is no big loss letting him go to bellator


----------



## Roflcopter

UFC_OWNS said:


> yeah s*onnen has years of proof and none of yall wanna believe him because you hate his guts* and this again is nates 2nd time and it ruined the mainevent and there is no big loss letting him go to bellator


Um no. There's nothing to "believe". He IS using TRT. He WAS using TRT to cheat.

Really as simple as that.


----------



## slapshot

Tyson Fury said:


> My point is in most sports, any kind of drug use is prohibited, whether your an athlete or not.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway, overeaction on my part. The massive irony here is its probably to do with lack of cannabis intake over last few days! Crazy world we live in.
> 
> Also, its not the neg rep thing that bothered me, it was the cowardly nature in which people comment while giving me the neg rep.
> 
> Again, doesn't matter. Over it.:thumb02:


And my point to you would be that you're wrong, totally wrong. They let athletes use many drugs and even some that are banned if the athlete can show a legitimate reason for taking it. They dont necessarily need to be a ped to be banned thats true but the only reason some drugs are on the list is because they are illegal.


----------



## Thelegend

so if nate has these years of testosterone therapy from his doc, why did he get suspended from the fight? commish said he needed paperwork and had weeks to get it done, and they waited until the last minute-there is more to this i think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Roflcopter said:


> Um no. There's nothing to "believe". He IS using TRT. He WAS using TRT to cheat.
> 
> Really as simple as that.


you are just biased to the max you didnt watch the trialing for sonnen did you? and im gonna say this now i think 70% of fighters are on roids, no one could tell barnett is on roids and he is flabby but overeem and lesnar who are built like gods who never fail tests have to be on roids. i think it was the diaz bros and bj penn and some others who have come out and said most mma fighters are on the juice. its really of not what your taking but dont get caught


----------



## vilify

I'm a fan of Nate but I think this TRT stuff is bogus. 

Why is it so popular among MMA fighters? I have a hard time believing these top athletes are just so testosterone deficient. Its a sham similar to most medicinal marijuana prescriptions. They are trying to exploit the system and I don't like it.

That being said, If Sonnen gets to stay then so should Nate he didn't lie to the commission under oath.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Too bad for Marquardt. Will Dana take his punishment back you think? I hope so. Marquardt should've cleared it with the commission first, yes, but cutting someone over this is a little too much I think.

I have to wonder why Dana was so sure that we'd understand the cut if we knew. It doesn't seem to be too big of a deal to me, but who am I to understand Danas actions?

Is there more to this than meets the eye perhaps?


----------



## Roflcopter

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are just biased to the max you didnt watch the trialing for sonnen did you? and im gonna say this now i think 70% of fighters are on roids, no one could tell barnett is on roids and he is flabby but overeem and lesnar who are built like gods who never fail tests have to be on roids. i think it was the diaz bros and bj penn and some others who have come out and said most mma fighters are on the juice. its really of not what your taking but dont get caught


Point? Your opinion means nothing. It is nothing but conjecture.

Even if they were on roids, they didn't show up with 4 times the allowed limit of testosterone on their piss test.


----------



## swpthleg

He could always use the Landis "I'm just incredibly manly" defense.

I love Nate. I'm going to be extremely sad if his good name is permanently besmirched.


----------



## slapshot

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are just biased to the max you didnt watch the trialing for sonnen did you? and im gonna say this now i think 70% of fighters are on roids, no one could tell barnett is on roids and he is flabby but overeem and lesnar who are built like gods who never fail tests have to be on roids. i think it was the diaz bros and bj penn and some others who have come out and said most mma fighters are on the juice. its really of not what your taking but dont get caught


Barnett doesn't work especially if you know the full story. Id even go as far as saying from all the interviews with fighters saying peds are rampant that the percentage is even higher for pro's maybe even 85% but that's not a excuse to use them.

There is a shit ton of ways to cheat that are hard to detect, lets be honest some of the most effective PED's are the hardest to detect so IDK it makes me want to buy into Nates story but I just cant.

He may have had a issue in the past but Dana should stop handing out punishments and go back to letting the commissions deal with it IMO, that or quit wading in the shallow end of the pool grow some balls and start testing correctly.


----------



## DanTheJu

Nate did not fail the test because of the TRT in general he failed because his testosterone levels were higher than are allowed, with our with out TRT. He was hoping that his levels would be back in a normal range by the day of the medical, but they did not fall enough.

He claims that he stopped TRT before the fight trying to get his levels into the normal range.


----------



## music5x5

vilify said:


> Why is it so popular among MMA fighters? I have a hard time believing these top athletes are just so testosterone deficient.


I find it hard to believe also. I guess only professionals in the medical field can verify that many athletes really have this problem.


----------



## streetpunk08

Huge over reaction by Dana. I'm always quick to defend him but this is ridiculous. To come out and say your disgusted with him and immediately cut him and ban him for having high test levels is almost laughable regardless of whether or not it was for medicinal reasons. I do not condone the use of PED's in professional sports but please show some consistency, Nate is hardly the first person to be in this type of a situation and nobody else has been crucified to this extent.


----------



## Roflcopter

Well to be fair this is his second offense, also Josh Barnett was banned on his first offense...so yeah.


----------



## TraMaI

vilify said:


> I'm a fan of Nate but I think this TRT stuff is bogus.
> 
> Why is it so popular among MMA fighters? I have a hard time believing these top athletes are just so testosterone deficient. Its a sham similar to most medicinal marijuana prescriptions. They are trying to exploit the system and I don't like it.
> 
> That being said, If Sonnen gets to stay then so should Nate he didn't lie to the commission under oath.


That was Chael's first offense and he's already suspended indefinitely by the CSAC or what have you. 



Coq de Combat said:


> Too bad for Marquardt. Will Dana take his punishment back you think? I hope so. Marquardt should've cleared it with the commission first, yes, but cutting someone over this is a little too much I think.
> 
> I have to wonder why Dana was so sure that we'd understand the cut if we knew. It doesn't seem to be too big of a deal to me, but who am I to understand Danas actions?
> 
> Is there more to this than meets the eye perhaps?


First, this is Nate's second time getting popped for PEDs. He was popped after his win over Salaverry for Nandrolone as well. Also, the commission said they'd known about this for weeks or whatever and he never cleared it with his doctor. That sounds fishy as all hell to me.


----------



## Coq de Combat

TraMaI said:


> That was Chael's first offense and he's already suspended indefinitely by the CSAC or what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> First, this is Nate's second time getting popped for PEDs. He was popped after his win over Salaverry for Nandrolone as well. Also, the commission said they'd known about this for weeks or whatever and he never cleared it with his doctor. That sounds fishy as all hell to me.


It sounds fishy alright. That's why I asked if there's more than meets the eye here.


----------



## michelangelo

I've stopped visiting or posting on these boards for the most part since the bizarre level of denial makes these posts difficult to read, much less take seriously.

Yeah, Nate cheated and has been cheating for years. So has Lance. Get over it.

Oh, one more thing. There's no such thing as Santa Claus.


----------



## mmaswe82

It's kind of funny how all these fighters go get TRT because "they have low natural testo" I mean for f*cks sake look at Marquart, the guy is built like a bodybuilder, you don't build a physique like that on "low testo levels" if his natural testo is low then it's from all the roiding he has done same as Sonnen and all the other TRT users.


----------



## slapshot

TraMaI said:


> That was Chael's first offense and he's already suspended indefinitely by the CSAC or what have you.
> 
> 
> 
> First, this is Nate's second time getting popped for PEDs. He was popped after his win over Salaverry for Nandrolone as well. Also, the commission said they'd known about this for weeks or whatever and he never cleared it with his doctor. That sounds fishy as all hell to me.


You know that Chael did quite a bit more than just get popped for a ped, he was convicted of a felony and implicated members of a commission and his own coach in his lame attempt at a defense, he did one thing right after the other so yeah let that guy stay in the UFC but Nate cheated twice so he should be banned? pfft bullshit.


----------



## TanyaJade

[Edited]


----------



## mmaswe82

Ari said:


> I just lost a sh*t-ton of respect for Dana.
> I can understand why he's upset at Marquardt but to go on and crucify him like that, to release him from the UFC and essentially destroy his career for this?
> Chael Sonnen has:
> 
> - Tested positive for PED's
> - Perjured himself/Lied to the CSAC
> - Committed real estate fraud
> 
> All within the span of about a year. Dana to my knowledge has never said anything incriminating about Sonnen and has only said he wants to get Sonnen back in the cage as soon as possible. A felon, perjurer, and pill-popper.
> 
> I agree that Marquardt made a stupid mistake and should have kept better track of the issue he was having, but Dana's reaction is just absurd.
> 
> This just proves that Dana's management style is based money and favoritism, not integrity. If Rashad, Fitch, Nelson, Mir, or Koscheck (fighters Dana notoriously dislikes) did something similar I guarantee you they would suffer the same, if not a greater punishment. But if Brock, Tito, Anderson, Forrest, or Bisping (Fighters that Dana either likes, or fighters that make Dana big money) did something like this I guarantee you they would either get a slap on the wrist or no punishment at all.
> 
> Man up and show some consistency Dana. I don't care if you ban Marquardt from the UFC but you better ban Chael from the UFC as well.


I can agree with this point, it's quite obvious that Dana doesn't give a crap about fighters cheating as long as they don't get caught before the fight and mess up his PPV.
I mean in a way it makes sence and it's typical Dana, all about buisness. I can't blame him for thinking like this but hell atleast try to make it look like you care about the rules and ban ALL cheaters not just the ones you dislike or the ones that mess up before fights.


----------



## streetpunk08

Roflcopter said:


> Well to be fair this is his second offense, also Josh Barnett was banned on his first offense...so yeah.


I actually forgot about him popping before so if it was his second offense a big suspension like a year would suffice, a third time should get you banned for life in any sport. The Barnett thing is kinda my point. Josh and Nate get blasted and cut but other guys who have tested positive like Sonnen, Hermes Franca, Thiago Silva didn't test positive but used fake piss which there's only one reason why you would, Sean Sherk all get justified suspensions but don't get the axe or the public tongue lashing.

At least in other sports there are set policies for coming up positive for banned substances. Dana just rolls punishments off his sleeve. We wanna get Chael back asap but I don't like Nate or Josh so **** them their out.


----------



## slapshot

Anyone have a link to the video of The MMA Hour, I cant seem to find one.


----------



## TraMaI

slapshot said:


> You know that Chael did quite a bit more than just get popped for a ped, he was convicted of a felony and implicated members of a commission and his own coach in his lame attempt at a defense, he did one thing right after the other so yeah let that guy stay in the UFC but Nate cheated twice so he should be banned? pfft bullshit.


I wasn't meaning to say keeping Chael is right at all. I was saying keeping Nate ISN'T. As far as the Felony thing, that has nothing to do with the UFC and if he goes to jail for it he's going to be cut. The UFC has already "Frozen his contract" until he gets out of it which essentially means he's cut but he can't find another job to take in the mean time. Also, his story is at least partially legitimate. He's shown doctors reports and had a doctor even testify for him in court (no matter how much people may say he's a quack or whatever, he's still a doctor able to give valid prescriptions) and Nate has shown no such thing. Sure, Nate has SAID he had low T and was taking HRT for it as he was prescribed, but he's yet to show documentation for it. The PAC basically said that as soon as he shows these papers his suspension is up. When/If he does (God only knows why he hasn't yet, he had weeks to get them before the fight) I'll give him some more credit, but right now, as it stands, he has no proof at all for his usage of HRT being legitimate. 

As far as I'm concerned, there's much more going on here than we know. I don't think Dana would've crucified him like that for taking HRT. We've only heard one side of the story here, remember. Nate and his PR team are going to try and put as much spin on this as possible to salvage his career for smaller fighting venues such as Bellator and Shark Fights. What he's saying isn't necessarily the whole truth.

We all know the only reason Chael is being "Kept" is because of what he did to Silva (almost beat him) and his ability to sell fights/talk loads of shit.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

streetpunk08 said:


> Nate is hardly the first person to be in this type of a situation and nobody else has been crucified to this extent.


Dana belives In second chances, this *was* Nate's second chance.

And just think about this from a business perspective, which Is what the UFC really Is. 
Dana Is running a billion dollar company 24/7 and should'nt have to babysit veteran main event fighters and their personal health issues. 

This wasnt some accident like a broken arm at warm up, or getting hit by a car on the way to the weigh-ins. He had months to sort this out and get it under control. He didnt and payed the price. If I had messed up like this at my job I would've been gone to.


Oh, and this whole low testosterone stuff.... yeah, I dunno about that.
You were moody to your wife? Pfft, Im moody to my wife every day, thats what a relationship Is


----------



## osmium

Getting crooked doctors to give you testosterone or HGH is pretty common among athletes, bodybuilders, actors, and prowrestlers. It is highly unlikely that Nate could achieve and maintain his physique if he needed and/or was receiving proper TRT treatment. This whole thing about weight cutting causing hypogonadism is mostly bullshit. Yeah it can cause it but it isn't like every wrestler under 35 needs TRT which is what the ones in MMA who aren't getting regular drug tests would like you to believe. Anabolic steroid abuse is much more likely to cause you to need TRT later in life than wrestling in high school and with the physiques these guys have that is clearly what is going on.

I think people know I am not a Sonnen fan or defender and believe he should serve a full year suspension. Sonnen doesn't deserve to be fired nearly as much as Nate. Nate has gotten caught twice now and he just submarine'd a mainevent the day before the show. Not only do I not think he should get another chance from Dana he should get banned from the sport if he gets caught again just like Barnett should be. I call it the three strikes and **** off for good policy.


----------



## demoman993

Anyone that is saying the UFC was right to release Nate for this needs to realize that the UFC had no idea why Nate failed the test. They released him without knowing exactly why he failed. So saying that they were right for releasing him sounds a little silly doesn't it?

They didn't know why they did it at the time but they were right to do it.....

In hindsight maybe they feel they are justified, maybe they don't. Either way they made the decision based on the timing of the news and the individual involved, nothing more.​


----------



## AlphaDawg

Not sure if this has been posted yet but here he is on the MMA Hour. Looks like he was going through hormone replacement therapy as well. His story seemed genuine and I kinda feel bad for him.






EDIT: Not working give me a sec...F*ck it, I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## box

demoman993 said:


> They released him without knowing exactly why he failed.​




Where are you getting your information? Did the "UFC" release a statement that they released him without knowing why he failed? I strongly disagree, and they knew exactly why, and they know more than we do as fans.​


----------



## HexRei

box said:


> Where are you getting your information? Did the "UFC" release a statement that they released him without knowing why he failed? I strongly disagree, and they knew exactly why, and they know more than we do as fans.


Dana knew why he failed. He also stated he wasn't allowed to break the reason because of legal stuff, and that Nate would need to come clean himself.


----------



## box

Yea, i'm just trying to show demoman he's kinda talking nonsense, since the UFC wouldn't do what he said.


----------



## Rusty

I need an endocronoligist cause the schwag I get ain't worth a crap. In serious, Nate would look better without whoever he is sitting next to him. Just tell them what you did and where it went wrong. No need for the snake in the grass to his left.


----------



## 2zwudz

RustyRenegade said:


> I need an endocronoligist cause the schwag I get ain't worth a crap. In serious, Nate would look better without whoever he is sitting next to him. Just tell them what you did and where it went wrong. No need for the snake in the grass to his left.


 I agree with Rusty. He would of been better off not having that guy there. It sounds like his physician is not compitent to do what he does and Nate will suffer from it. I like Nate but this strike two....BLACK AND WHITE.


----------



## demoman993

box said:


> Yea, i'm just trying to show demoman he's kinda talking nonsense, since the UFC wouldn't do what he said.


Yes I'm talking complete nonsense. Just because I'm putting things out there that you don't agree with or understand....

Dana was HOT when he released that video. He was pissed that Nate ruined his main event. He said he was disgusted and that Nate needed to man up and tell everyone what he has done.

Clearly he didn't know the reason for the failed test or he wouldn't have blown a gasket. As childish as Dana can be at times I doubt he's that stupid to paint a guy with that bad of a picture for something that he had knowledge of and really isn't that big of an issue. The fact that Nate was within the acceptable levels the fight of the night proves that he was fairly close the night before to being within range. The rules are the rules and he wasn't within the guidelines, thus the suspension and thus the requirements for Nate to have all his paperwork in order before the suspension lifts. He ruined the main event and Dana was pissed, he fired a guy he didn't like without knowing the whole story and it's very obvious.

I don't mind the outlandish finger pointing though on your part. I'm not the bad guy in this situation. I'm just pointing out obvious observations that I've made. You don't agree with my observations and that's fine, hell maybe I'm wrong but from what I see after taking in all the comments and the facts provided to us this is the opinion that I've formed.​


----------



## oldfan

demoman993 said:


> Yes I'm talking complete nonsense. Just because I'm putting things out there that you don't agree with or understand....
> 
> Dana was HOT when he released that video. He was pissed that Nate ruined his main event. He said he was disgusted and that Nate needed to man up and tell everyone what he has done.
> 
> Clearly he didn't know the reason for the failed test or he wouldn't have blown a gasket. As childish as Dana can be at times I doubt he's that stupid to paint a guy with that bad of a picture for something that he had knowledge of and really isn't that big of an issue. The fact that Nate was within the acceptable levels the fight of the night proves that he was fairly close the night before to being within range. The rules are the rules and he wasn't within the guidelines, thus the suspension and thus the requirements for Nate to have all his paperwork in order before the suspension lifts. He ruined the main event and Dana was pissed, he fired a guy he didn't like without knowing the whole story and it's very obvious.
> 
> *I don't mind the outlandish finger pointing though on your part*. I'm not the bad guy in this situation. I'm just pointing out obvious observations that I've made. You don't agree with my observations and that's fine, hell maybe I'm wrong but from what I see after taking in all the comments and the facts provided to us this is the opinion that I've formed.​


You are very confused. after all of the other silly nonsense that bolded part gave me a laugh. Thanks. Now watch the video and go buy a clue.


----------



## slapshot

demoman993 said:


> Yes I'm talking complete nonsense. Just because I'm putting things out there that you don't agree with or understand....
> 
> Dana was HOT when he released that video. He was pissed that Nate ruined his main event. He said he was disgusted and that Nate needed to man up and tell everyone what he has done.
> 
> Clearly he didn't know the reason for the failed test or he wouldn't have blown a gasket. As childish as Dana can be at times I doubt he's that stupid to paint a guy with that bad of a picture for something that he had knowledge of and really isn't that big of an issue. The fact that Nate was within the acceptable levels the fight of the night proves that he was fairly close the night before to being within range. The rules are the rules and he wasn't within the guidelines, thus the suspension and thus the requirements for Nate to have all his paperwork in order before the suspension lifts. He ruined the main event and Dana was pissed, he fired a guy he didn't like without knowing the whole story and it's very obvious.
> 
> I don't mind the outlandish finger pointing though on your part. I'm not the bad guy in this situation. I'm just pointing out obvious observations that I've made. You don't agree with my observations and that's fine, hell maybe I'm wrong but from what I see after taking in all the comments and the facts provided to us this is the opinion that I've formed.​


The obvious? How more obvious can it get? He's the CEO of Zuffa umm I think he knew why nate was not cleared, its a little funny anyone would think Dana didn't know why.


----------



## Mckeever

As already pointed out, Nate should have been punished _adequately_. Suspended, fined, what ever, but not fuckin' fired.

That's Dana White for you though, he has a history of making wild, irrational decisions. I'm amazed he still has his job at times.

Remember when he kicked Jon Fitch out of the UFC over the video game dispute? He also wanted to make BJ Penn publicly apologise in the octagon at a live UFC event for ever wanting to leave the organisation in the first place. Dana White is out of his element. He's wild, like a dog. And one day that dog is eventually going to get put down.


----------



## footodors

He was prescribed TRT for "low testosterone". Took more than prescribed to gain an advantage and got caught. So he is a steroid abuser and a cheat.


----------



## box

demoman993 said:


> Dana was HOT when he released that video. He was pissed that Nate ruined his main event. He said he was disgusted and that Nate needed to man up and tell everyone what he has done.
> 
> Clearly he didn't know the reason for the failed test or he wouldn't have blown a gasket.
> I don't mind the outlandish finger pointing though on your part. I'm not the bad guy in this situation. I'm just pointing out obvious observations that I've made.


'

It wasn't meant to offend you, but you said it as if it were fact. The UFC isn't that brash to cut a fighter from their livelihood without facts. They knew, we as fans didn't.


----------



## swpthleg

Everybody let your petticoats out of the bunches they're getting into.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

footodors said:


> He was prescribed TRT for "low testosterone". Took more than prescribed to gain an advantage and got caught. So he is a steroid abuser and a cheat.


This is NOT what happened. 

I don't think 1/2 of the people here have read what happened and are using the "Jump to Conclusions" mat from Office Space.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24196/den...have-contributed-to-marquardts-ufc-demise.mma


----------



## chosenFEW

dam this is almost like getting a medical marijuana license.


Im going to have to make some shit up with some sort of pain to see if i can get cleared for some of this stuff.


----------



## John8204

swpthleg said:


> Everybody let your petticoats out of the bunches they're getting into.


I'm impressed people can type with one hand while clutching their pearls with the other.


----------



## osmium

Sicilian_Esq said:


> This is NOT what happened.
> 
> I don't think 1/2 of the people here have read what happened and are using the "Jump to Conclusions" mat from Office Space.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/24196/den...have-contributed-to-marquardts-ufc-demise.mma


That isn't what happened that is what Nate is saying happened his camp is the only one feeding information at this point so it is skewed heavily in his favor. We need to wait on the PSAC to release information in a month or so but I am not buying that excuse for high testosterone levels. 

He was aware of what he had to do to get an exemption for TRT. What he did is exactly why those protocols exist. He went to a quack and had him prescribe him more testosterone than needed to gain an advantage and tried to pass it off as legitimate treatment. 

I don't really see why these guys who screw up their hormone levels by using steroids should even be allowed this treatment which provides them an unfair advantage in the first place. Should a fighter missing an arm be able to wear a prosthetic that weighs the same as the average fighters arm for his weight class and punch people with it? Shogun should be allowed to bring a bat into the cage with him to fight Bones I suppose to make up for the gap in athleticism. They won't give exemptions for a lot of legitimate medications because they might screw with test results but they will allow people to take testosterone and enhance their natural physical abilities.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

> Ashleyf91 Ashley Freer
> @NathanMarquardt Needs to be put back in the UFC.....What happened to second chances @danawhite. @lorenzofertitta. @ufc
> 3 hours ago
> in reply to ↑
> 
> @danawhite
> Dana White
> @Ashleyf91 it would be his 4th chance!!!


4 chances?


----------



## khoveraki

The plot thickens.


----------



## slapshot

OMG call ripley's!


----------



## John8204

It's Dana

Strike 1 - Roids against Salavary
Strike 2 - Choking against Sonnen
Strike 3 - Choking against Okami
Strike 4 - Dropping out of the main event

I see his point of view the guy's messed up four UFC main events/co main events. The guy is running a business and Nate is a bit of an F-up.


----------



## GermanJJ

We don't know the full story yet. Only what Nate is claiming.
He is still suspended and needs to provide some medical records to kind of prove his story. And if he can't deliver the records they need, he will stay suspended. That might happen.

Who knows what exactly he was doing besides being on his treatment? Noone on this forum. I don't, so i am not drawing a conclusion. But this all stinks and i feel that there is more to it.

Fighters like BJ Penn who come to fight "out of shape" are just the ones who are honest and don't do shit like most of the others. They do it the right way and if they lose, they accept it and look for a new challenge. If they are not the best fighter who is always winning and dominating they don't care as long as they achieve what they achieve by their own abbility and work without the help of any perfomance enhancers.

That's what i like. I never cheated. Not in a card or board game. Not in a video game or in any kind of sport i have done. So far i have never made it to an elite level at anything i tried, but i'm fine with that.

A guy i knew was an elite runner nationally here in Germany. He was supposed to be an olympian one day, but he never made it. When i met him last year and we talked a little i got the picture what was going on. He told me most of the guys give themself a "little boost", which he can not do and live with himself. He also had some injuries, but who knows.

That hormone treatment bs has to stop imho.


----------



## gigogreco

im all for 2 chances, we all need them, as we are bound to make mistakes.

but a line has to drawn at some point, otherwise it would get out of hand.

people with limb dicks, they chew up viagra. People who are to lazy to cook a meal, hook up with amicrowave and now we got grown men, crying about low testosterone levels, taking the easy route too.

i say **** those cheats. Its a sport, where the point is to hurt another human being and in those type of sports, you simply dont cheat. Making youself more powerfull and endurable, perhaps causing more dasmage, then you would clean.


----------



## Jags

Nate marquardt imo has got what he deserve's everything he gets, Nate has been known for saying shit about other people and make all these accusations about other fighters and of late of Bisping for example and he is also a hypocrite!

I odnt think Nate is anywhere as good as people make him out to be, he's shown then when put in with a guy half decent he gets beat down.

Dana should stick to his decision and i hope he does.


----------



## BobbyCooper

So bascially he did the same thing as Chael and had a Doc who told him the exact same thing (low Testosterone level), but Chael was allowed to compete because he fought in California and not in Pennsylvania?!:confused02:


----------



## footodors

BobbyCooper said:


> So bascially he did the same thing as Chael and had a Doc who told him the exact same thing (low Testosterone level), but Chael was allowed to compete because he fought in California and not in Pennsylvania?!:confused02:


Chael didn't ruin the main event and cost Dana money.
Do not [email protected]#$ with Capo Dana's moolah!!


----------



## americanfighter

osmium said:


> That isn't what happened that is what Nate is saying happened his camp is the only one feeding information at this point so it is skewed heavily in his favor. We need to wait on the PSAC to release information in a month or so but I am not buying that excuse for high testosterone levels.
> 
> He was aware of what he had to do to get an exemption for TRT. What he did is exactly why those protocols exist. He went to a quack and had him prescribe him more testosterone than needed to gain an advantage and tried to pass it off as legitimate treatment.
> 
> I don't really see why these guys who screw up their hormone levels by using steroids should even be allowed this treatment which provides them an unfair advantage in the first place. Should a fighter missing an arm be able to wear a prosthetic that weighs the same as the average fighters arm for his weight class and punch people with it? Shogun should be allowed to bring a bat into the cage with him to fight Bones I suppose to
> make up for the gap in athleticism. They won't give exemptions for a lot of legitimate medications because they might screw with test results but they will allow people to take testosterone and enhance their natural physical abilities.


What is so bad about using something to get u to a normal level. You example of a fake arm is extream and over exaggerated. I have no problem with people useing it to get to a normal leve as long as it is closely monitored and regulated. 

If someone goes over the normal level there should be 0 tolerence no exceptions. Your over the levels then minimum years suspension possibly fired. The fact that your doctor prescribed too much should be irrelevant.


----------



## osmium

americanfighter said:


> What is so bad about using something to get u to a normal level. You example of a fake arm is extream and over exaggerated. I have no problem with people useing it to get to a normal leve as long as it is closely monitored and regulated.
> 
> If someone goes over the normal level there should be 0 tolerence no exceptions. Your over the levels then minimum years suspension possibly fired. The fact that your doctor prescribed too much should be irrelevant.


1:1 isn't really the "normal" level it is the average some people have a 3:1 naturally. The problem I have with TRT is that you are essentially applying a handicap. MMA isn't golf you are measuring yourself physically and directly against another human being in combat. You should enter the cage with whatever physical advantages and disadvantages you have naturally. If you have Trex arms like Sherk, lead feet like Soti, or a weak chin like Santiago then you have to fight with those limitations. It isn't fair at all, Nate has physical advantages over someone like Akiyama already but he somehow deserves to take testosterone too. That is garbage. When Nate chops his feet off to meet the average height of an american male he can take TRT.


----------



## swpthleg

John8204 said:


> I'm impressed people can type with one hand while clutching their pearls with the other.


I don't wear a lot of jewelry. It gets in the way when I'm boxing someone up (I figured I'd match your masterful subtlety) and finishing them with the gogoplata.


----------



## americanfighter

osmium said:


> 1:1 isn't really the "normal" level it is the average some people have a 3:1 naturally. The problem I have with TRT is that you are essentially applying a handicap. MMA isn't golf you are measuring yourself physically and directly against another human being in combat. You should enter the cage with whatever physical advantages and disadvantages you have naturally. If you have Trex arms like Sherk, lead feet like Soti, or a weak chin like Santiago then you have to fight with those limitations. It isn't fair at all, Nate has physical advantages over someone like Akiyama already but he somehow deserves to take testosterone too. That is garbage. When Nate chops his feet off to meet the average height of an american male he can take TRT.


I think there is a difference between gaining a physical advantage over someone and making it to where you are in the nessacary requierments for the fight game and for health safety.

For instance I have a thirod problem due to the radiation chemo therapy treatments I underwent when I had cancer. Now it is a legit problem and disability. So I have to take medicine for it. I took this through out my wrestling career in high school. However with your point of view the fact that I am taking pills to help my thyroid problem is unfair to those that don't have a thyroid problem and I should be disqualified. 

Low T is the same thing a legit disorder that needs to be taken care of for health reasons. So I see no problem with treating it unless there is abuse of the substance. 

The ufc has physical health levels you need to be in to fight as long as what you aren't outside those levels I see no problem.


----------



## box

It's natural for men to start getting low testosterone as they get older (around 30). It's not natural to take drugs to gain it back, that's getting an advantage over other natural people, the way I see it. I could see if it was life threatening, but low testosterone is different than cancer side effects.

If this was Nates first offence, i'd be campaigning for him to come back, but he was busted for steroids once, and Dana says 4th offence now, so there's more than meets the eye. Sounds like they made the right decision.


----------



## osmium

americanfighter said:


> I think there is a difference between gaining a physical advantage over someone and making it to where you are in the nessacary requierments for the fight game and for health safety.
> 
> For instance I have a thirod problem due to the radiation chemo therapy treatments I underwent when I had cancer. Now it is a legit problem and disability. So I have to take medicine for it. I took this through out my wrestling career in high school. However with your point of view the fact that I am taking pills to help my thyroid problem is unfair to those that don't have a thyroid problem and I should be disqualified.
> 
> Low T is the same thing a legit disorder that needs to be taken care of for health reasons. So I see no problem with treating it unless there is abuse of the substance.
> 
> The ufc has physical health levels you need to be in to fight as long as what you aren't outside those levels I see no problem.


You can't take antidepressants or stimulants and other legitimate medication for serious health problems. You can't smoke prescribed weed even though if you smoked a joint on the walk to the change you wouldn't be high a minute into the fight because the massive amounts of adrenaline and physical exertion would neutralize it and THC levels can be measured to know whether or not someone smoked the day of the fight.

If you aren't healthy enough to compete without using banned substances then you shouldn't be allowed to compete at a professional level. There are all kinds of exceptions for handicaps at an amateur level that isn't what I am talking about. 

We need to know how low someones testosterone is also to determine whether or not it is a serious medical condition. You can be below 1:1 and still within the norms for your sex and age group. It could also be raised to below 1:1 and keep you perfectly healthy so the advantages you gain may not exactly be completely necessary. I am sure there are hundreds of professional MMA fighters who are naturally below 1:1 without any kind thyroid or general hormonal disorder.

If he had a serious deficiency in testosterone he wouldn't have been able to gain the unnatural physique that he has. This isn't a condition that people are generally randomly afflicted by you can usually find a direct cause. So I am left with thinking either he has had it for a long time but it has been masked by his use of anabolic steroids or his use of anabolic steroids has caused him to have it.

Your testosterone and growth hormone levels naturally decrease with age also. HGH treatment and TRT negate that which is also unfair and there is a lot of stuff out in the ether about Randy in relation to this. Which if true serves as an explanation for the abnormality that his late career resurgence represents. There is a recent abundance of data on this from what happened with baseball in the 80s and 90s where one of the more overlooked impacts of PED abuse was in age of decline.


----------



## khoveraki

We're such a bunch of nancies in the States. People in Japan fought against roid-rage monsters for years without complaint. Oooh you need a drug to get your t-levels to normal? Big deal, take it and fight on. I hate even knowing about this nonsense, that shit's private.


----------



## SideWays222

khoveraki said:


> We're such a bunch of nancies in the States. People in Japan fought against roid-rage monsters for years without complaint. Oooh you need a drug to get your t-levels to normal? Big deal, take it and fight on. I hate even knowing about this nonsense, that shit's private.


Science is ruining this sport. The MMA fighters body is basically a test subject now a days. Trying to get 100% effectiveness out of someones capabilities. I would say this is great if we are rewarded with more exciting fights, sadly no such thing has happened. Now we have people that can hold someone down for 15-25min without getting tired and if the other guy happens to tire then he stops having any chances to do anything about it. It is quiet a shame that the fighters feel the need to gain these physical advantages of their opponent to make up for the lack of technical skill. Pride really was the hay day when it came to exciting fighting.


----------



## osmium

khoveraki said:


> We're such a bunch of nancies in the States. People in Japan fought against roid-rage monsters for years without complaint. Oooh you need a drug to get your t-levels to normal? Big deal, take it and fight on. I hate even knowing about this nonsense, that shit's private.


They also stomped on each others heads even guys like Wandy and Shogun don't think foot stomps and soccer kicks should be legal. The most brutal of strikers feel that those are too violent so are they little sissies to you. Enhanced humans brutalizing each other without oversight or considerations towards safety and health borders more on violence for the satiation of carnal desires than sport.

There is a news story about the NSAC contemplating increased punishment for diuretic use. The concern over that isn't from a position of meekness. Rampant abuse of diuretics will directly lead to a large increase in fighters dying and having organ failure in the cage and while making weight. I wasn't a fan of the original UFC that wasn't a sport it was pure barbarity. Most of us aren't sadistic and watching as a means to fulfill a lust for seeing strangers badly injured.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> They also stomped on each others heads even guys like Wandy and Shogun don't think foot stomps and soccer kicks should be legal. The most brutal of strikers feel that those are too violent so are they little sissies to you. Enhanced humans brutalizing each other without oversight or considerations towards safety and health borders more on violence for the satiation of carnal desires than sport.
> 
> There is a news story about the NSAC contemplating increased punishment for diuretic use. The concern over that isn't from a position of meekness. Rampant abuse of diuretics will directly lead to a large increase in fighters dying and having organ failure in the cage and while making weight. I wasn't a fan of the original UFC that wasn't a sport it was pure barbarity. Most of us aren't sadistic and watching as a means to fulfill a lust for seeing strangers badly injured.


Whos to say that somebody enjoying kicks to the head on a down opponent is any more sadistic then someone enjoying a Flash KO or Elbow that opens a 3 inch gash??? We are watching a FIGHTING sport. Some of us enjoy entertaining fights rather then some guy that can cut weight good so he holds his opponent on the floor the whole fight because he has some 20 pounds on him. I loved watching head stomps not because i was hoping "OMFG BREAK HIS NECK!! DO IT DO IT!! STEP ON HIS JUGULAR" but because it was a very active and crucial moment in the fight. Any second the ref could step in and it could be over. It kept you at the edge of your seat. And i appreciated the fighters in pride alot more because the advantages they tried to attain were being the better FIGHTER and not being the better weight cutter. The whole mentality has changed and i dont know how many times fights got screwed because someone doesn't make weight or is so drained cause of it that in the fight he is a walking zombie. I wish these mma fighters would go back to the basics of the sport which is fighting and worry only about that FIGHTING. I cant even argue with people anymore when they say that most fights now a days are dry humping sessions. When it hits the floor most people arnt active not with punches and not with submissions. What Anthony Pettis did off his back against Clsy Guida was impressive.. on the other hand what Clay did was dry hump.


----------



## GermanJJ

Trevor Wittman (Nates Coach):



> When Trevor Wittman heard the news, all he wanted was to disappear. For years he's worked with Nate Marquardt, honing his striking in Denver's Grudge Training Center, and he went to Pittsburgh with his fighter last week expecting to come home a winner in yet another big UFC fight.
> 
> Then on the day of the weigh-ins he found out that Marquardt had been pulled from the fight and fired from the UFC for the elevated testosterone levels that were a result of his hormone replacement therapy, and suddenly Wittman felt like he could barely stand to show his face around colleagues and competitors he's known for years.
> 
> "When it hit -- and I know Nate feels the same way -- but I can't tell you the feeling I had at the weigh-ins when this was happening," Wittman said. "I really felt like I wanted to go and put a hood over my head and walk out of there. There were spots where I was pushing myself to go back in the room and not answer calls from the press. I had to hide in the bushes, basically, all out of respect for Nate."
> 
> To Wittman, the issue of testosterone replacement isn't as complex as it is to some others. He sees it in terms of right and wrong, black and white. Either everyone should be allowed to see a doctor sanctioned by the UFC and the athletic commissions to address these issues, he said, or no one should be allowed to do it at all.
> 
> But using testosterone injections to artificially raise hormone levels from whatever point they're at in a person's body? That, Wittman said, is something he can't support even when the levels are dropping naturally and legitimately.
> 
> "To me, if your testosterone levels are getting lower over the years, that's normal. You're getting older. As you get older in this sport, it's common sense you're not going to have the same testosterone levels as a 21-year-old man. But the big disadvantage a 21-year-old has when he comes into this is the knowledge and experience.
> 
> "If you have a 21-year-old come into this with those naturally high testosterone levels, and then you've got an older fighter -- I'll just pick an age, say, 35 -- who has lower testosterone levels, the advantages of the older man are knowledge, experience. He's seen it in all different aspects. He's a veteran. To me, that's a huge disadvantage for the younger man. Yeah, he's going to be able to go, go, go. But that's his advantage. Let him have it. And let's outwork him. Let's beat him with our experience. But if we make a 35 or 40-year-old fighter as strong as a 21-year-old, to me, that's cutting corners."
> 
> In the case of Marquardt, Wittman knew his fighter was undergoing testosterone treatments. He didn't agree with it, he said, but he also didn't feel like it was his place to tell a veteran fighter how to conduct his career.
> 
> What's more, even though he felt like the testosterone use shouldn't have been allowed, technically -- at least if Marquardt could provide proof of his need for it and get his levels down to within a range acceptable by the commissions before each fight -- it was. Marquardt was attempting to follow the rules laid out by the commissions, Wittman said. That's why, in Marquardt's mind, it wasn't cheating at all.
> 
> "Nate Marquardt is a guy who's never been untruthful with me. Everything that he tells me, and everything he told me going into this fight and back before New Jersey, it's something that he truly believes in. He went and had his testosterone checked. And when I spoke to him about it, I could tell he really believes he'd done the right thing, because the doctors are telling him, 'Your levels are low. You need this. This is why you're tired. We'll give you this and you'll perform like you're young again.' Man, you start telling a guy that, he's going to believe you.
> 
> "His honesty from the beginning -- doing these tests, asking for permission to do this -- that's what hurt him. His honesty got him put in this situation. It's so hard to watch one of the most honest guys I've ever trained -- the biggest family man, the guy who signs every autograph -- get scolded and cut and lose his career and get this brand on him, all because he felt like he was doing the right thing."
> 
> Now Wittman's fear is that the "brand" is not just on Marquardt, but also on his gym. He's never advocated use of hormone replacement therapy, he said, but by not doing more to dissuade his fighters from it, he can't help but wonder if he's not complicit in it.
> 
> "I didn't get into it. I kind of put my earplugs in," Wittman said. "I look at it as white and black, like you're still doing an enhancing kind of thing. But if the doctor okays it, does that make it right? I don't know. That's something I can't explain, but I'll tell you what I'm doing now, and that's sit down with every fighter I deal with and find out if they're seeing a doctor and for what reason. If it's anything that has to do with enhancing, then I'm going to step away."
> 
> Maybe the worst part, according to Wittman, is that as far as he can tell, the hormones and injections don't make that much of a difference on fight night. He thinks it's more of a mental aid than a physical one, he said, and when he sees fighters trying to become experts at it, he can't help but think back to boxer Verno Phillips, who used to drop weight by eating two mangoes a day.
> 
> At the end of the day, Wittman said, you still have to fight the fight, and a few nanograms per deciliter of testosterone rarely has the final say on the outcome.
> 
> "I don't care what you put in your system. I don't care who you hire to do your nutrition. It comes down to, you got two men in the ring. You might break your hand in there. Well, you've got to overcome the broken hand. You might have a bad weight cut and you still have to get the last five pounds off, even if it's unhealthy. I don't care. Those are excuses that go out the window the moment the close the cage door. You might have the flu a week and a half before. Fine. This is the fight game. This is what you deal with. You deal with injuries. You deal with illness. You deal with getting older. That's the game."



http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/29/nate-marquardts-coach-still-struggling-with-questions-but-find/


----------



## DonRifle

Nate should have just got some Tribulus! That makes all your muscles happy and can be bought anywhere!


----------



## box

His coach basically said everything we did, that's pretty shocking he's not even defending Nate.


----------



## music5x5

I just watched Nate's interview on MMA Hour. I kinda feel sorry for the guy and have decided to reinstate him in the UFC. I will contact my uncle's cousin's friend who went to school with Dana and Lorenzo's god daughter's nephew. 

Don't worry Nate, this should be resolved by tomorrow morning. You can get back to juic....I mean _treatment_ ASAP.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> Whos to say that somebody enjoying kicks to the head on a down opponent is any more sadistic then someone enjoying a Flash KO or Elbow that opens a 3 inch gash??? We are watching a FIGHTING sport. Some of us enjoy entertaining fights rather then some guy that can cut weight good so he holds his opponent on the floor the whole fight because he has some 20 pounds on him. I loved watching head stomps not because i was hoping "OMFG BREAK HIS NECK!! DO IT DO IT!! STEP ON HIS JUGULAR" but because it was a very active and crucial moment in the fight. Any second the ref could step in and it could be over. It kept you at the edge of your seat. And i appreciated the fighters in pride alot more because the advantages they tried to attain were being the better FIGHTER and not being the better weight cutter. The whole mentality has changed and i dont know how many times fights got screwed because someone doesn't make weight or is so drained cause of it that in the fight he is a walking zombie. I wish these mma fighters would go back to the basics of the sport which is fighting and worry only about that FIGHTING. I cant even argue with people anymore when they say that most fights now a days are dry humping sessions. When it hits the floor most people arnt active not with punches and not with submissions. What Anthony Pettis did off his back against Clsy Guida was impressive.. on the other hand what Clay did was dry hump.


It isn't even really about the particular moves as much as the blatant disregard for fighter safety that allowing those strikes indicates. You can't convince me that some of the beatings they allowed Sakuraba to endure well past the point where the fight should have been stopped are enjoyable as the excitement of sport. That is sadism and blood lust if you find that entertaining. When no one is stepping in to properly mediate action on the fighters behalf then it isn't any more so a sport than dog fighting.


----------



## SideWays222

osmium said:


> It isn't even really about the particular moves as much as the blatant disregard for fighter safety that allowing those strikes indicates. You can't convince me that some of the beatings they allowed Sakuraba to endure well past the point where the fight should have been stopped are enjoyable as the excitement of sport. That is sadism and blood lust if you find that entertaining. When no one is stepping in to properly mediate action on the fighters behalf then it isn't any more so a sport than dog fighting.


To me that is just the Refs not doing their job. I guarantee you if that same beating took place in the UFC a referee would have stopped it much earlier. Stomps arnt to blame for that, dumbass referees are.


----------



## HexRei

There were also no serious injuries in Pride under those rules, even when the refs did let it go longer than perhaps they should have.


----------



## gigogreco

i think osmium hit the nail, straight on the head, when he stated, that a man build like marquardt, definetly doesnt look like someone lacking testosterone. 

IMO he looks like one, from the opposite side of the spectrum. The man is a juice head and has probably done this shit throughout his career.

he is also using very weak and very convenient excuses. Wao to weak and convenient


----------



## John8204

HexRei said:


> There were also no serious injuries in Pride under those rules, even when the refs did let it go longer than perhaps they should have.


Well yes and no, we may not have seen major injuries but we did see many fighters lose years off of their careers (Wandy, Nog, Gomi, Frye, CC, Sakuraba, Shogun)


----------



## HexRei

John8204 said:


> Well yes and no, we may not have seen major injuries but we did see many fighters lose years off of their careers (Wandy, Nog, Gomi, Frye, CC, Sakuraba, Shogun)


I don't recall CC taking any legendary damage from knees or soccer kicks to the head on the ground... Shogun either actually, he was always on the giving end of those beatings. Or Gomi. Or Frye. Or Wand... refresh me if I'm forgetting. Some of these guys were KO'ed, but the KO's were all legal strikes under Unified rules IIRC.

There are other reasons for the decline of these fighters' careers imo.


----------



## John8204

HexRei said:


> I don't recall CC taking any legendary damage from knees or soccer kicks to the head on the ground... Shogun either actually, he was always on the giving end of those beatings. Or Gomi. Or Frye. Or Wand... refresh me if I'm forgetting. Some of these guys were KO'ed, but the KO's were all legal strikes under Unified rules IIRC.
> 
> There are other reasons for the decline of these fighters' careers imo.


Perhaps not directly but how many of those guys avoided going to the ground so that didn't happen. And what was training for those fights like? And with Shogun it was throwing those kicks that took years off his career not taking them.


----------



## osmium

SideWays222 said:


> To me that is just the Refs not doing their job. I guarantee you if that same beating took place in the UFC a referee would have stopped it much earlier. Stomps arnt to blame for that, dumbass referees are.


Dumbass promoters who have no commissions overseeing them telling the refs who are their employees to let Saku get his brain turned to jelly are to blame. Which is my whole point all of these things are because of a lack of oversight. I am taking umbrage at Khov calling oversight and regulation something for nancies and acting as though what went on in pride in that regard was somehow such a wonderful thing.



HexRei said:


> There were also no serious injuries in Pride under those rules, even when the refs did let it go longer than perhaps they should have.


We didn't see death in the ring I guess that makes it alright. Taking more powerful blows to the head and repeated blows to the head well past when a fight should have been stopped does cause significantly more brain damage to the fighters. There is also the issues of mismatches which has continued with Dream. There isn't any kind of justification for putting Fujita in with Overeem or Mizuno in with Kharitonov. That isn't sport that is lambs to the slaughter.


----------



## HexRei

John8204 said:


> Perhaps not directly but how many of those guys avoided going to the ground so that didn't happen. And what was training for those fights like? And with Shogun it was throwing those kicks that took years off his career not taking them.


How would throwing a soccer kick be more hard on the thrower's body than Unified-rules legal kicks? Also I don't think there's any need to take serious damage from a soccer kick or head stomp in practice. Pads plus going at half strength should make it as safe as other striking training.


----------



## Bebop

*Here's what happned with Marquardt*

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AvW011.r7ddIaRmXg38XNNQ9Eo14?slug=dm-meltzer_ufc_marquardt_questions_062811

So there it is. Marquardt was using drugs to help get his Test levels back to normal, which would indicate he was using PED's to start with. 

I don't see why Nate is any different than the many other fighter's caught. A huge backlash from Dana for a first time offender.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bebop said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_ylt=AvW011.r7ddIaRmXg38XNNQ9Eo14?slug=dm-meltzer_ufc_marquardt_questions_062811
> 
> So there it is. Marquardt was using drugs to help get his Test levels back to normal, which would indicate he was using PED's to start with.
> 
> I don't see why Nate is any different than the many other fighter's caught. A huge backlash from Dana for a first time offender.


2nd time offender, and dana said he has given him 4 chances whatever that means


----------



## Bebop

Edit: first time being caught while in the UFC to my knowledge. Despite admitting using other times.

Kinda crazy, he has an awesome build, but I never really guessed it with him. You just never know..


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bebop said:


> Edit: first time being caught while in the UFC to my knowledge. Despite admitting using other times.
> 
> Kinda crazy, he has an awesome build, but I never really guessed it with him. You just never know..


ill tell you what barnett doesnt look athletic and he has failed 2 times, and lesnar and overeem are mountains but have never failed too


----------



## xeberus

Nate has been using steroids and other illegal drugs by the pile his whole career. I know it, Nate knows it, Dana knows it and nates balls know it. I'm not anti-peds, and I don't look down on people who use them. But people keep pretending Nate is some innocent angel who hasn't abused banned substances by the mountain for years and that's just not true. 

War Nate


----------



## Bebop

UFC_OWNS said:


> ill tell you what barnett doesnt look athletic and he has failed 2 times, and lesnar and overeem are mountains but have never failed too


I was putting aside the fact the Nate does have an impressive physique, and referring to his (angel like?) character. That's the surprise for me. Anyway, I hope to see him back. He's one of my favourites.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bebop said:


> I was putting aside the fact the Nate does have an impressive physique, and referring to his (angel like?) character. That's the surprise for me. Anyway, I hope to see him back. He's one of my favourites.


hmm he did go on a rant about bisping recently though so i dont think he is that angelic lol


----------



## Soojooko

I, for one, am glad Marquarts good Christian veneer has finally been striped away to reveal the tosspot wanker I always knew he was.


----------



## dsmjrv

never really liked the guy, just seemed like a bigger matt hughes to me... what a douche

how can you use PED's as a fighter? if you don't believe in yourself and your body as god/nature intended then you have lost already... at life, not just martial arts..


----------



## xeberus

dsmjrv said:


> never really liked the guy, just seemed like a bigger matt hughes to me... what a douche
> 
> how can you use PED's as a fighter? if you don't believe in yourself and your body as god/nature intended then you have lost already... at life, not just martial arts..


Well.. PEDs make the world for an athlete. It's how most if not all of the greatest modern athletes get to where they are. Not just do these substances make you faster, stronger, better conditioned they give you a mental edge as having/believing you have an advantage. Looking at all the immense performance benefits is one thing, now throw in stacks of money to the equation based on how well the athlete performs.. The real question is how can a fighter not use PEDs, and that's why so few don't.


----------



## Abrissbirne

@ dsmjrv:
You watch the wrong Sport then... 
Maybe you will have more luck watching Soccer.
You cant watch Cycling, Boxing, Baseball, Football, Athletics.....


----------



## Inkdot

I feel for Nate but isn't it obvious that Nate and probably Sonnen and others get on the TRT treatment because of earlier juicing messed up their natural testosterone production?

It's sad really.


----------



## dsmjrv

so you like roids and shit? its good for the sport?


----------



## dvdanny

Inkdot said:


> I feel for Nate but isn't it obvious that Nate and probably Sonnen and others get on the TRT treatment because of earlier juicing messed up their natural testosterone production?
> 
> It's sad really.


It seems like a huge loop hole the Atheltic Commission needs to fix. You take a ton of roids, but cycle properly so you don't get caught, then when it effs up your hormones and you can't naturally produce testosterone anymore you start taking it "legally" with TRT and can continue fighting at the further cost of your health... it is pretty sad indeed.

Edit: a good fix would be if you have ever been caught by any commission for PED's you cannot legally use TRT as an excuse for a failed test before a fight (using TRT during training is obviously fine because they won't test for it then). That way we won't have to hear another sonnen or marquardt trying to explain away their failed test.


----------



## TraMaI

Bebop said:


> Edit: first time being caught while in the UFC to my knowledge. Despite admitting using other times.
> 
> Kinda crazy, he has an awesome build, but I never really guessed it with him. You just never know..


He was caught after his UFC debut... meaning he was probably using them in his fights leading up to the UFC as well. Meaning his "7-time King of Pancrase" is probably bullshit, as well has it 21 wins prior to the UFC.


----------



## SmackyBear

Bebop said:


> I was putting aside the fact the Nate does have an impressive physique, and referring to his (angel like?) character. That's the surprise for me. Anyway, I hope to see him back. He's one of my favourites.


I don't get why so many people talk about Nate's good character.

He's struck an opponent after the bell, thrown blatantly illegal strikes, tried to piledrive someone, and failed a piss test. All well before this recent extra aggressive TRT that gave him incredibly high testosterone levels during his training camp, which coincidentally, is when fighters derive the most advantage from PEDs.

How exactly has he shown himself to have good character?

Not trying to single out your opinion of him, I've just read this quite a few times now, and I don't understand it at all.


----------



## SideWays222

SmackyBear said:


> I don't get why so many people talk about Nate's good character.
> 
> *He's struck an opponent after the bell, thrown blatantly illegal strikes, tried to piledrive someone,* and failed a piss test. All well before this recent extra aggressive TRT that gave him incredibly high testosterone levels during his training camp, which coincidentally, is when fighters derive the most advantage from PEDs.
> 
> How exactly has he shown himself to have good character?
> 
> Not trying to single out your opinion of him, I've just read this quite a few times now, and I don't understand it at all.


Who did he strike after the bell?? I assume you mean "Purposely" and not "accidentally" since i remember Nate knocking out Maia and stopping his punch mid way because he realized Maia was out. Which blatant illegal strikes did he throw?? plz dont say acciental hammer fists to the back of the head as blatant. Piledriver can happen to anyone, they are in the middle of a fight. Its hard to worry about how your throwing your opponent when he is trying to punch your face in.


----------



## AHagglund

Given that this has happened twice to Nate, it seems fairly obvious to me what he's been doing: elevating his testosterone during training, then stopping the treatment when the fight comes around and letting his levels drop to normal. Once the fight is over, I'm sure he gets treatment again and ends up high.


----------



## f4rtknock3r

Listening to Dana talk at the UFC 132 confrence about nate and chael it sounds like Dana is backing up Chael Sonnen. maybe chael is actually innocent.


----------



## BobbyCooper

f4rtknock3r said:


> Listening to Dana talk at the UFC 132 confrence about nate and chael it sounds like Dana is backing up Chael Sonnen. maybe chael is actually innocent.


No, the difference is.. Chael became a Huge Draw overnight and fills Dana's pockets.

Nate doesn't, so he get's way less support of course.


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> No, the difference is.. Chael became a Huge Draw overnight and fills Dana's pockets.
> 
> Nate doesn't, so he get's way less support of course.


Nate has failed at least three drug tests and Chael has failed one. Nate killed a mainevent a day out Chael didn't.


----------



## BobbyCooper

osmium said:


> Nate has failed at least three drug tests and Chael has failed one. Nate killed a mainevent a day out Chael didn't.


Not Nate's fault it's the Commission. 

Chael and Dana were only lucky that the fight was in Cali and not in Pennsylvania cause then Bye, bye Silvs vs. Sonnen.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

SideWays222 said:


> Who did he strike after the bell?? I assume you mean "Purposely" and not "accidentally" since i remember Nate knocking out Maia and stopping his punch mid way because he realized Maia was out. Which blatant illegal strikes did he throw?? plz dont say acciental hammer fists to the back of the head as blatant. Piledriver can happen to anyone, they are in the middle of a fight. Its hard to worry about how your throwing your opponent when he is trying to punch your face in.


I suppose he's referring to the Almeida incident.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> *Not Nate's fault it's the Commission.
> *
> Chael and Dana were only lucky that the fight was in Cali and not in Pennsylvania cause then Bye, bye Silvs vs. Sonnen.


Oh the Commission forced Nate to get therapy?? I didnt know that. They should go to jail for something like that :bye02: and since his Testosterone was way over the limit this would mean that they spiked his levels so he becomes super human. Omfg they tried to create Captain America!!

Give me a ******* break. Nate is a GROWN man and should take responsibility for his own actions. He should bite down and take his lashings. Dont be a child and try to excuse a Grown mans actions and point the finger where it does not belong. Your insulting the Male gender everywhere.


----------



## BobbyCooper

SideWays222 said:


> Oh the Commission forced Nate to get therapy?? I didnt know that. They should go to jail for something like that :bye02: and since his Testosterone was way over the limit this would mean that they spiked his levels so he becomes super human. Omfg they tried to create Captain America!!
> 
> Give me a ******* break. Nate is a GROWN man and should take responsibility for his own actions. He should bite down and take his lashings. Dont be a child and try to excuse a Grown mans actions and point the finger where it does not belong. Your insulting the Male gender everywhere.


Try to figure out the context of my post the next time please :confused05: Thank you!


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> Try to figure out the context of my post the next time please :confused05: Thank you!





> Originally Posted by osmium View Post
> Nate has failed at least three drug tests and Chael has failed one. Nate killed a mainevent a day out Chael didn't.
> Not Nate's fault it's the Commission.
> 
> Chael and Dana were only lucky that the fight was in Cali and not in Pennsylvania cause then Bye, bye Silvs vs. Sonnen.


Only thing i see here is you blaming the commission and not Chael. Then responding to the Nate disrupted a main-event, Chael didn't, by saying that Chael was lucky with location.

If sarcasm is involved.. i didnt get it. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmackyBear

SideWays222 said:


> Who did he strike after the bell?? I assume you mean "Purposely" and not "accidentally" since i remember Nate knocking out Maia and stopping his punch mid way because he realized Maia was out. Which blatant illegal strikes did he throw?? plz dont say acciental hammer fists to the back of the head as blatant. Piledriver can happen to anyone, they are in the middle of a fight. Its hard to worry about how your throwing your opponent when he is trying to punch your face in.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I suppose he's referring to the Almeida incident.


Yeah, I was talking about punching Almeida after the bell.

The blatant illegal strike was a knee to the head of a downed Leites. It wasn't quite as bad as Bisping's (Leites did have one knee up) but it was bad, and Marquardt of course didn't recognize it, and clocked Leites again.

Piledrives don't just happen to many people. If Nate had a cleaner history, I might give him more of the benefit of the doubt, but he doesn't.

Considering a history of in ring problems, and a past hot test that he had a terrible excuse for, I don't see a high character guy.


----------



## mmaswe82

SideWays222 said:


> Only thing i see here is you blaming the commission and not Chael. Then responding to the Nate disrupted a main-event, Chael didn't, by saying that Chael was lucky with location.
> 
> If sarcasm is involved.. i didnt get it. :thumbsup:


He was saying that it wasn't Nates fault that the main event got ruined. It was because the commission stopped it before the fight happened instead of like with Chael they (the other athlectic commission) only took it up after the fight. Hence why Chael was lucky or he would probably be out of the UFC as well.


----------



## BobbyCooper

mmaswe82 said:


> He was saying that it wasn't Nates fault that the main event got ruined. It was because the commission stopped it before the fight happened instead of like with Chael they (the other athlectic commission) only took it up after the fight. Hence why Chael was lucky or he would probably be out of the UFC as well.


Please don't explain the obvious to him.. He cannot indetify the Obvious even if you make a sign on it. Some people just deserve to live in the darkness of a human brain.


----------

